# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاثنين 15 اغسطس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية
.

عناوين صحيفة المريخ
.
استعداداً لمباراتي الأمل والأهلي
المريخ يحول تدريباته الي النجيل الصناعي ويغادر الي عطبرة بعد غد
محسن سيد : مباراتا عطبرة من اصعب المباريات ،، والفريق يسير بخطى واثقة
البطل عبدالله ترجان يتاهب للمشاركة في أولمبياد ريو اليوم
أمير دامر : مستوى المريخ متطور والجهاز الفني يستحق الاشادة .

عناوين صحيفة الصدي
.
المريخ يستعين بأحذية خاصة للتغلب على مصاعب العشب الصناعي بإستاد عطبرة
نقل المعز محجوب للمستشفى بعد تعرضه لحادث مروري ،، وعنكبة يعود للدريبات اليوم
زي جديد للمريخ بمواصفات عالمية من شركة إيرلندية ،، وراجي يعود

عناوين .صحيفة الزعيم
.
عطبرة تستقبل المريخ استقبال الفاتحين ،، والبعثة تقيم بفندق الدرة الفخيم
الاحمر يكثف تحضيراته للأمل ،، يتدرب على النجيل الصناعي ويتوجه الي عاصمة الحديد والنار
الزعيم تواصل نشر فضائح لجنة الحكام المركزية ،، وتكشف اخر مخططات منح الشارة

عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
.
كشف دور المعلق المونديالي والهداف السينمائي
برهان يروي قصة اكتشاف نجم المريخ رمضان
اللجنة القانونية تواصل جلساتها مع سلمون ï»­ï؛—ï؛®ï؛چï»­ï؛­ï»± وتحقق مع كوفي
الزعيم يغلق أستاذه ويحول تدريباته لملاعب النجيل الصناعي ،، وبلاتشي يهرب من المؤتمر الصحفي
.

.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر : من قال ان الدوري قد حسم لا علاقة له بكرة القدم  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قال مدافع المريخ احمد عبد الله ضفر ان الدوري لا زال طويلا و انه لن يحسم  الا في الجولة الاخيرة و قال ان من يقول ان البطولة قد حسمت لا علاقة له  بكرة القدم مشيرا الي انه من الصعب عن الحيث عن البطل في الوقت الراهن لان  المباريات المقبلة صعبة لكل الاندية و هناك فرق تعمل للفوز من اجل البطولة و  اخرى تخطط لاحتلال مركز يسمح لها بالتمثيل الخارجي وهو ما يجعل من البطولة  على سطح صفيح ساخن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الصمد : علاقتنا قوية مع الامل ولا تتاثر على الاطلاق



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان ان علاقة ناديه بالامل قوية لا تتاثر بما يخطط له البعض و قال ان المريخ يحترم الامل كفريق صديق و منافس في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و انهم سيزورون النادي الاصفر و الازرق لدي زيارتهم لمدينة عطبرة للعب ضد الامل و الاهلي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال ان فريقه سيلعب من اجل المكسب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماو: مباراتنا ضد المريخ صعبة و لكننا نخطط للفوز  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وصف المدير الفني للامل عطبرة محمد عبد النبي ماو ان مباراتهم ضد المريخ  صعبة جدا و لكن فريقه يخطط لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز مبينا ان الامل يعيش هذه الايام اجمل ايامه منذ صعوده لبطولة  الدوري الممتاز بعكس الموسم الماضي و الان قد امن تواجده في البطولة و  إبتعد عن منطقة الخطر بفوزه الاخير على الاهلي عطبرة و قال انهم يعرفون  الكثير عن منافسهم و يعرفون كيف يحققون الفوز عليه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقل حارس المريخ معز محجوب للمستشفي بسبب حادث حركة  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعرض حارس المريخ المعز محجوب امس لحادث حركة و نقل الي مستشفى الحاج  الصافي و ذلك للاطمئنان على سلامته و كان رفاق اللاعب قد هبوا الي المستشفى  من اجل الاطمئنان على سلامته و لم يتعرض اللاعب لاصابات خطيرة 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عطبرة تستقبل المريخ استقبال الفاتحين ،، والبعثة تقيم بفندق الدرة الفخيم
زى مانشيتات صحف الرشاريش !!!!
الرجاء من الصحف الحمراء اتباع خط مغاير كليا من خط الرشاريش
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب كسلاوى الهميم وصباحك ورد أحمر !!!
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*حيسافروا بعد بكره والكتب المانشيت يعلم الغيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
بكري وعلاء زيادة عناء

× قرر مجلس المريخ خلال اجتماعه الدوري الأول أمس الأول رفع متبقي العقوبة التي كان قد أوقعها على لاعبي الفريق بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف، على أن يواصل الثنائي نشاطهما فورا مع الفريق.
×المعروف أن العقوبة كانت الإيقاف عن ممارسة النشاط مع الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي.
×صحيح من حق الجهة التي تعاقب ، أن ترفع العقوبة أو تقللها ،لأنها تمتلك كل أسرار وخفايا القضية قديمها ومستحدثها بكل تأكيد.
×ولكن نحن أيضا لنا الحق في تبيين ما قد يكون قد تاه عليهم أو حاولوا تخطيه ، حتى يعالجه الزمن إن استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا.
×الرأي عندي هو أن رفع العقوبة في حد ذاتها لا غبار عليها، ومراجعة القرارات وتعديلها بالإضافة أو تخفيضها يعتبر نوعا من أنواع الفن والإبداع الإداري.
×وما نتناوله هنا هو طبيعة المعاقبين، ومدى تأدبهما وانضباطهما والسير في الطريق القويم الذي رمت إليه العقوبة في الأساس.
×نحن نثمن مستوى بكري وعلاء في الموسم السابق ، ونؤكد أنهما كانا من أفضل العناصر الموجودة في الفريق ، هذا أمر لا يتجادل فيه عقلاء.
×وفي هذا الموسم تعثر اللاعبين بعامل الإصابة خاصة علاء الدين ولم يكن منتظما ومواصلا مما أثر على مستواه الفني
×أما بكري فظهر بمستوي ضعيف ولم يقدم شيئا يشفع له ، وأمر بكري هذا كنا قد كتبناها من قبل حيث أوضحنا أنه لن يستطيع مواصلة العطاء باستمرار لمشاكل خلقية في تكوينه الجسماني ، وبالأخص طبيعة عضلات الأرجل ، وقد كان ولا زال.
×نترك النواحي الفنية للاعبين ، ونتحدث عن النواحي الأخلاقية والسلوكية وأسلوبهما في التعامل مع زملائها وإداريهما وتوافقهما مع مصلحة الفريق.
×نقول ان علاء وبكري لن يفيدا المريخ فنيا، ولن يتركاه يستقر ويواصل ما بدأه مؤخرا من إبداع نال إعجاب العشاق وأعادهم للمدرجات.
×بكري وعلاء ومعهما آخرون يفتكرون أنهم أسياد الكل، ويعتقدون أنهم فوق الجميع ، فلا يقبلون أن يتم تقييم أي لاعب بمال يفوق تقييمهم ،ولا يقبلون الجلوس على دكة الاحتياط وغيرهم يقتحم التشكيل ويمرح ويبدع.
×هذان اللاعبان يوظفان خبرتهما الطويلة في الملاعب للتشرذم والتكتل والشلليات ومحاربة بعض النجوم والمدربين بل وبعض الإداريين.
×وما سيساعد هذا الثنائي في فرض سطوتهما بالذات على زملائهما ،هو هشاشة شخصية الجهاز الفني وطبطته للأمور وخوفه من كبار اللاعبين وعلى وجه الخصوص بكري وعلاء.
× برهان ومحسن لا يستطيعان وضع هذا الثنائي خارج التشكيل مهما كانت ظروفهما، وهنا يكمن ضرر رفع العقوبة عنهما.
×قد يكون بكري ليس له سوابق مثل علاء في عملية التكتل وركوب الرأس، ولكن علاء يكفي فقط أنه تكتل مع البرنس ضد إدارته ومدربه وفريقه فتم شطبه، وسوابقه كثيرة فلن يتغير ولن يتبدل أبدا أبدا.
×ومن اليوم شدوا حيلكم لمواجهة التكتلات والشلليات والكلام الفارغ، بعد ما عم الود والحب بين لاعبي الفريق وأحيوا سنة التجمعات المنزلية وأكل الملح والملاح سويا وبياض النية .
×أخيرا نسأل أعضاء لجنة التسيير الحمراء، ما هو الفهم من الاستعجال والتسرع في رفع الإيقاف عنهما في هذا الوقت رغم أنهما غير جاهزين للمشاركة حاليا؟
×صدقنا بالأمس فريق ليفربول وأكسبنا الرهان ، بعرضه الرائع والبديع كما عودنا دائما هذا الفريق المبهر.
×كل أهداف الليفر كانت تحكي عن إبداع وإمتاع مكنون في عناصر هذا الفريق الراقي المدهش.
×كلهم كانوا نجوما ساطعة ولكن هناك أخطاء مثل ركلة الجزاء التي ارتكبها البرتو بلا أي داعي.
× ساديو ماني القادم الجديد لاعب يحكي عن مبدع قادم لمبدعين ، وأحرز هدفا كامل الدسم بعد أن تخطى لاعبي وسط ودفاع الآرسنال جميعا.
×الهدف الثالث الذي أحرزه كوتنيو أتى بعد أن تبادل لاعبو الليفر الكرة فيما بينهم خمس وعشرين مرة، قبل أن تصل لكلاينق الذي عكسها أمام المرمى ليودعها كوتنيو مرمى شك.
×الحكم ظلم ليفربول في ركلتي جزاء ، ومع ذلك ظل اللاعبون متماسكين وحققوا ما أرادوا.
×إذن ثلاث نقاط كانت مهمة في بداية الدوري ، ومن فك فريق محترم ينال تقديرا لأسلوبه الممتع هو الارسنال.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نهنئ أنفسنا وجمهور القراء بعودة قلم أستاذنا الدكتور معاوية دفع الله للكتابة مرة أخرى عبر أشرف الإصدارات، إذن نحن في انتظار ما في الجراب ، يبقى جيب من جوه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
رمضان .. مهارة اسبان وجدية ألمان .!


رمضان عجب يجبرك على التحدث عنه في اي مجمع .. والكتابة عنه في اي زمان ومكان .. وتأمل ما يقدمه باستمرار .. فهو لاعب كرة بمواصفات غير عادية – يلعب كرة القدم كما يلعبها من اسسوها وطوروها .. جدية ونشاط ورغبة وشغف .. لا يمل احراز الأهداف اطلاقا ولا يتراجع عن اهدافه مهما كانت الظروف ..!

في بعض الاحيان يتقدم المريخ بنتيجة خرافية مع عرض اكتر خرافي – هنا تقل رغبة اللاعبين في تقديم افضل ما لديهم .. خبراء كرة القدم يعتبرون ذلك امرا طبيعيا .. ورمضان عجب لا يتراجع ولا يتراخى حتى وان كان المريخ فائزا بنصف دستة من الاهداف .. رغبته في التسجيل تجعله يصل الشباك بسهولة ويحرز اهداف لا يحرزها الا امثاله وهم قلة في ملاعبنا ..!

لا احد يذكر متى توقف رمضان عن التألق .. او تراجع تراجعا واضحا .. ولا احد يذكر متى توقف رمضان عجب متمردا لأي سبب من الأسباب .. ولا احد يمكنه ان يتذكر غبار اثاره رمضان عجب في مسيرته الكروية العامرة الملئية بالنجاحات والاشراقات ..!

قبل انضمام النجم الفنان رمضان عجب للمريخ طالعت مقال للكاتب الرائع الاستاذ ابو عاقلة اماسا تحدث فيه بتفاصيل عن رمضان .. اذكر ان اماسا تحدث عن امكانات رمضان التهديفية وركز كثيرا على اخلاقه العالية والتزامه الكبير .. ولأني اعرف اماسا واعرف معرفة باسرار كرة القدم تمنيت رمضان في القلعة الحمراء قبل ان اشاهده للمرة الأولى .. بل ذهبت ذات مرة لأتابع رمضان عقب مطالعة مقال اماسا .!

رمضان لاعب استثنائي .. يلعب كما ينبغي للاعب الكرة ان يعمل .. يخدم ناديه بكل اخلاص .. يشكل حضور قوي في الوقت المناسب .. وتواجده في المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الدوري خير دليل على تميز واجتهاد النجم رمضان عجب .. وبما انه وزملائه يقدمون كل هذا العطاء الثر فأننا لا نتوقع اقل من التتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز هذا العام ..!

لا نطالب رمضان بالابتعاد عن (الغرور) لأننا نعرفه جيدا – لاعب خلوق ومهذب يحب مهنته بطريقة كبيرة ويعمل باجتهاد لتطوير مستواه ويعمل من اجل الغد باستمرار لذلك نقول بتكرار لا خوف على رمضان حتى وان نال نجومية كل المباريات ..!

في موقعة هلال الفاشر تألق عجب بطريقة رائعة واحرز هدفين .. وفعل ذات الشيء النجم الغاني اوغستين اوكراه الذي سجل في شباك هلال المحمل ايضا هدفين ليتساوى اللاعبين في عددية الاهداف المحرزة هذا الموسم ..!

اوكراه ورمضان يقدمان مستويات مبهرة هذا الموسم ويساهمان بشكل واضح في حصد النقاط .. وبمناسبة اوغستين اتمنى ان نسمع صوتا للمدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو الذي اكد ان اوكراه لن يفيد المريخ لا محليا ولا قاريا .. اسألوه عن الاهداف التي يحرزها الغاني في الدوري وجوائز سوداني التي يحصدها باستمرار ..!

النجم الغاني اكد ان الفرنسي لم يكن صادقا في تقييمه لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء .. نقول ذلك رغم قناعتنا بما قدمه غارزيتو للفرقة الحمراء في موسم 2015 والذي كان فيه الاحمر قاب قوسين او ادنى من التاجي الافريقي ..!

خلاصة .. كتبنا كثيرا عن رمضان لأنه تألق كثيرا .. تغزلنا فيه كثيرا لأنه افرحنا كثيرا .. ولأننا لا نتوقع منه الا المزيد من التألق نتوقع مزيد من الكتابة عن رمضان الذي يداعب المستديرة (بحنان البرازيليين) و يقذها داخل الشباك بجدية الألمان .. ويا رمضان سير وعين الله ترعاك ..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
عرض يجنن العالم

رغم الطين و الوحل و سوء ارضية الملعب الا ان المريخ قدم واحدة من اجمل مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز للموسم الحالي ضد الهلال الفاشر الفريق العنيد الذي لا يتوافق موقعه مع قدرات لاعبيه
نجم المريخ اوغستين اوكرا وضع فريقه في المقدمة بعد مرور 21 دقيقة فقط مستفيدا من تمريرة اللاعب رمضان عجب والتي تلقاها وسط اربعة مدافعين في حين ان اللاعب بعد خطوته الثانية اطلق تسديدة عبرت مرمي الحارس عبد الرحمن هدفا اولا هد حيل الهلال و فكك دفاعاته التي لم تصمد طويلا حتى اضاف الساحر الغاني اوكرا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 28 اكد به جاهزيته للصناعة و الامتاع و احراز الاهداف من اي موقع و اي زمان
تمكن الغاني و على بعد 9 دقائق فقط من هدفه الثاني صنع الهدف الثالث للاعب رمضان عجب
الشوط الاول انتهي بثلاثة اهداف و متعة وجمال في كرة القدم
الشوط الثاني ومع بدايته هطلت امطار غزيرة تسببت في ارتباك وسط اللاعبين و تحديدا في وسط الملعب و كاد اكثر من لاعب ان يتعرض للاصابة
الحكم حافظ عبد الغني اوقف المباراة لكنه عاد و بعد ضفغوطات علن استمرار المباراة واضاف المريخ الهدف الرابع لنجمه رمضان عجب و الذي حصل على نجومية المباراة عن جدارة و استحقاق
العجب اصبح رقما كبيرا ومهما في تشكيلة المريخ وفي اعتقادي انه يستحق النجومية بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب في مباراة الهلال ومباريات الفريق الاخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
تعول جماهير المريخ كثيرا على لاعبيها في رحلة الفريق الى عطبرة خاصة ان المباريات التي تلعب في الخرطوم جماهير المريخ كفيلة بها
عطبرة تفتح ابوابها للمريخ وفي اعتقادي ان المدينة لن تقصر مع المريخ وهو الذي يكرم العطبراويين اينما حلوا
علاقة المريخ و الامل و الاهلي لن تتأثر بما رشق في الموسم السابق لمصلحة بعض المتشنجين الذين حاولوا ان يجروا الرياضة لكارثة لولا تدخل العقلاء بيد انهم يدعون الحرص على مصلحة المواطن
مباراة المريخ الامل تحتاج الى تأمين شامل وكامل ونعرف ان هناك مخطط لنسفها ولكن لن يكون على الاطلاق في صالح الامل لان اي خرمجة ستبعد الامل عن البطولة او اللعب خارج ملعبه
الامل فريق محترم ولديه قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة تعرف المطلوب منها جيدا ولا تجامل في حقوق فريقها
متفرقات
من قبل تعرض المريخ لاعتداء آثم كاد ان يدفع ثمنه نجوم المريخ تعرضوا داخل استاد عطبرة في احد التدريبات لاعتداء منظم
نثق تماما في ادارة الاتحاد المحلي بعطبرة في ان تخرج مباريات المريخ في عطبرة لبر الامان وان توفر الامن و الامان لبعثة المريخ
يجب ان يترأس بعثة المريخ رئيس النادي او قيادي مرموق و ان يبتعد المريخ من اسناد بعثة الفريق الى عطبرة للاداريين المتشنجينو الذي يميلون الى التششجيع اكثر.
المريخ يحتاج الى رئيس بعثة على درجة عالية من المسئولية مثل عبد الصمد او الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي او الفريق طارق
اخيرا
مدرب المريخ برهان تيه ادارة مباراة الهلال الفاشر بحنكة ونثق في ان يقود المريخ بنجاح في عطبرة
الخبير برهان تيه ومحسن سيد اعاد الثقة للمريخ و قاداه من نجاح لنجاح وعلى جماهير المريخ ان تدعمهما بشدة في الفترة المقبلة حتى يحققا حلم القاعدة المريخية بالمحافظة على تاج بطولة الدور الممتاز
اخيرا جدا
نسائم عطبرة الحلوة تهدينا وترسينا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
النيلين تسقط للمرة العشرين وعطبرة تحتاج لروابط ومشجعين

المسلسل مستمر من غير اعلانات وفواصل
المسلسل ليس علي قناة النيلين دراما
المسلسل مستمر في قناة النيلين رياضة
نفسي افهم الناس دي شغلتهم شنو غير نقل المباريات واقديم برامج رياضية مصاحبة للبطولة!!!
لاعندهم زحمة برامجية
ولاعندهم اصلا خارطة برامجية
يعني شغلتكم كرة قدم
يعني استعدادكم مفروض يكون من النهار،،،
يجوك وقت المباراة ويقولوا لينا عطل فني !!!
انت من النهار لحدي وقت المباراة عندكم شنو!!!!
في حاجه اسمها (تست)
(التست) بيتعمل للصوره والصوت ويتعمل ربط بين الاستديو والملعب وتست مع مدينه الانتاج الاعلامي
هل الصوره واصلاهم والصوت معاه،،،،
لو قلنا العطل مرة واحدة نقول حاجة فجائية لكن طوااااااالي كده!!!
والسر شنو في كميرات مباريات المريخ ضاربة الوان!!!
وبعض الملاعب الوانكم الي حد ما جيدة!!!
ليه مباريات المريخ تنقل بكميرات تعباااااانة!!!!
انا واحد ناس خاتيكم (ان فوكس)
عايز اعرف فهمكم شنو !!!!
انتو قناة متخصصة رياضيا
وماعندكم شغله تااااني،،،
احترموا المنشط
احترموا المشاهد
احترموا المهنة
المنتج البتقدموه ليس بمنتج جيد ويعتبر مشوه تماما
منتج لايصلح للبث الفضائي ولا حتى بث ارضي
اتعبتونا ونحن نتحدث عنكم
ماعارف بتقدمو عرض للاتحاد ليه لنقل المباريات وانتوا ماعندكم امكانيات !!!!!
ارحمونا وارحلو من فضائنا واتركو العيش لمن يستطيع ان يصنعه،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الحمد لله الايام دي المتعة الكروية ممتده معانا طول اليوم
كل الدوريات تتنافس في الامكانيات والخدمات المقدمة للمشاهد داخل وخارج الملعب
نحن اي شي عندنا مشوه!!!
ملاعب تفتح النفس
نقل تلفزيوني يعيشك داخل الاستاد
معلقين ولا احلي
تنافس في حاجه اسمها كرة قدم
الدوريات كلها كوم ودورينا كوم تاني!!!!
ختام سهارتنا امس مع ابطال افريقيا
الوداد واسك العاجي
متعة كرة القدم الحقيقية
فنون في الميدان وخارجه
جماهير لاتفقد الامل حتى اخر دقيقة من المباراة
اطراف الفريقين الشمال لاعبين يصنعون الفارق اتمنى ادارة النادي تلتفت لهم ويكونوا مرصودين ،،،،،
مبروك للفرق المتاهله
الوداد وزسكو وصن داونز والزمالك غالبا
دورى الاربعة سيكون من نار
ومتعة المشاهدة حاضرة
كرة القدم صناعة
وللاسف نحن صناعتنا يدوية وغير متقنة ،،،،،
نحن بعيدين خالص
لا بنية تحتية ولا برامج مساعدة لانتاج بطولة غير مشوهه
محتاجين سنين ضوئية للخروج من النفق المظلم دا
والي ذلك الحين نعيش مع المريخ الا ان ينصلح الحال،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
انطلقت نفرة شهر سبتمبر في تجمع قروبات المريخ
والحمد لله الحصيلة جيدة حتى الان
والتنافس محتدم بين القروبات
الصفوة لم تعجبهم نفرة اغسطس ويريدون التعويض بنفرة سبتمبر
وباذن الله سيتحقق المراد
تجمع القروبات يفتح ابوابة لمن اراد الالتحاق بالركب
بوابة تجمع القروبات مفتوحة علي مصراعيها لكل من اراد الالتحاق بهم
ومشروع القروبات المهنية ايضا يفتح باب الانضمام للجميع للتسجيل حتى تنطلق التنمية الفعليه في مؤسسة وكيان المريخ
انضمامك للقروبات المهنية
فرصة حقيقة للاحتكاك بزملاءك
من نفس المجال
وفرصة حقيقة لتوفير فرص وظيفة للاخرين ،،،،
انضم ولن تندم
قروبات المريخ المهنية
هي الحل
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
المريخ يعيش في استقرار ويقدم السهل الممتنع
كل ذلك يرجع لسببين
الابتعاد عن الاعلام
والانضباط
لو تعاملنا بنفس المبداء طوال العام سنحقق فريق محترم ومنافس خارجيا وداخليا
ابعدوا عن الاعلام
وطبقوا الانضباط
سنجني الثمار لسنوات وسنوات
فلتستعد جماهير المريخ للوقوف خلف المريخ في عطبرة منذ الان
ويامريخاب نهر النيل
الحوبة حقتكم والدور دوركم
والساساب اعلنوا الرحيل خلف الفريق الي عطبرة
فهل نشوف تنظيمات اخرى
والالتراس يرفعون راية التحدي والسفر
ننتظر الايام كفيلة لاعلان معظم الروابط التشجيعية والالتراس السفر خلف المريخ
ولو العدد كبير
لاضير من الاتفاق مع السكة حديد لتسير رحلة مخصصة الي عطبرة ذهاب واياب
وبالتاكيد السكة حديد سترحب لانها تنافس في العودة الي سيرتها الاولي
ولابديل للسكة حديد الا السكة حديد نفسها
خاطبوهم وافتحوا الفرصة للجميع للسفر والسفر بالقطار اجمل وامتع
جربوها ياشفوت المريخ هذه المرة
وستكرروها طوااااالي
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الصدى
عمر الجندي 
مريخ يونايتد.. صعب الوصول اليه حاليا

*تجاوز الاحمر مطب ازرق الفاشر برباعية نثرت الافراح للمرة الثامنة تواليا وهو رقم يصعب تحقيق فريقا غير المريخ .
*الاجمل في الاهداف انها جاءت قبل المطر وبعد هدوء الاحوال الجوية .
*وكالعادة اوكراه والعجب مصدر السعادة .
*لم يمهل لاعبو الخياله لالتقاط انفاسهم وبادروا بتنفيذ توجيهات الجهاز الفنى بضروروة الاجهاز على الخصم قبل الدخول لغرفة الملابس بين الشوطين .
*ونفذ اللاعبين التعليمات بحذافيرها .
*الا ان رمضان عجب عصى امر الجهاز الفني باحرازه الهدف الرابع بعد شوط المدربين مما جعل الجمهور يصرخ تبلدية ..تبلدية .
*الاهم الحفاظ على تشكيلة الفريق والتي منحت المزيد من التجانس والانسجام والتناغم .
*بالاضافة الى شكل الفريق بصورة عامة .
*وارتفاع معدل اللياقة البدنية والدليل مواصلة الاحمر للهجوم حتى في اللخظات الاخيرة من عمر اللقاء.
صدى ثان
* الآهات لم تخرج من اهداف اوكراه او رمضان عجب .
*بل من تسديدة النجم البديع محمد الرشيد وهي ترتطم بالقائم العلوي وترفض ان تمنح من اجزل لها العطاء .
*محمد الرشيد وحماد بكري وابراهومه وبخيت خميس والنعسان وابراهيم جعفر يمثلون مستقبل المريخ .
*قدموا اوراق اعتمادهم من خلال اصعب مباربات الممتاز ونالوا ثقة الجمهور واثبتوا بانهم صفقات رابحه .
*والشكر الى لجنة التسيير السابقة بقيادة ونسى ..وللجهاز الفني الحالي باعطائهم الفرص للتحليق في كوكب المريخ .
* الا ان الانتصارات الثمانية المتتالية كوم .. والقادم من المباريات كوم آخر.
*اي انتصار في قادم المواعيد يمنح الاحمر دفعه كبيرة للاحتفاظ بلقب الممتاز .
*ولتكن اولى النقاط باستاد عطبرة واقتلاعها عنوة واقتدار من فك الفهود .
*وليس ببعيد على احفاد شاخور الذين احالوا فارق الى 4 نقاط .
صدى ثالث
*كان مهيبا رائع المحضر .. فهي هيبة من قوة النفس قبل ان تكون من قوة الجسد .. كانت له فراسة عجيبة نادرة يعتمد عليها.. ويرى ان من لم ينفعه ظنه لم تنفعه عينه .
*اصدق الشهادات ان الناس قد اثبتوا في حياته اجمل صفاته المثلى .. فلم يختلفوا علىشى منها الا الذىاصطدم بالمطامع وتفرقت حوله الشبهات …….امبراطورنا الراحل ابوالعائله امطر الله مرقدك بهاطل المزن المطريه في ذكراك الرابعة والعشرين .
*السطور اعلاه اروع ما قرأت بمقالة المريخي كامل الدسم اسماعيل عبدالله تندلتي بعنوان ..الامبراطور ابو العائله الراس بين الرؤوس والزعيم بين الزعماء.
آخر الاصداء
*رفع العقوبة عن ثنائي المريخ بكري وعلاء الدين وقع بردا وسلاما على عشاق المريخ .
*تعامل مجلس المريخ بكل مرونة مع ابنائه واعتقد بان العقوبه قد أتت اكلها
*كنا نتوقع من مجلس المريخ في اجتماعه الاخير مناقشة ملف الثنائي سالمون جابسون وتراوري والعمل على وضع النقاط فوق الحروف للشارع المريخي.
*رغم ان اغلبية الصفوة لا يرغبون في رؤية تراوري مرة اخرى بشعار المريخ ووصلوا الى قناعة بانه لا ولن يفيد الزعيم .
*اما جابسون فمكانه محفوظ في الملعب ..وفي القلوب .
* بالمناسبة اين اللاعب الضجة الوك ؟
*انتهينا من الفاشر .. مين اللي بعدو .
*استمتعنا بالامس بفوز المان يونايتد وهو تؤام المريخ يونايتد ووجهان لعملة واحدة هي التفوق .
*ومباراة ليفربول والارسنال فهي مزيج من الابداع والامتاع والقوة والتشويق والاهداف الجميلة وانتصار كلوب على فينغر وكوتينهو على والكوت .
*رباعيه بيضاء مكوية.. يا عجب بسحروك ليا .
*ختاما يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ 
اسامة وصاحب النظارة السوداء (1)

فليعذرنا المتابع الكريم على قطع ما بداناه من حديث حول رحيل نجم الدين وذلك من اجل الادلاء ببعض ما نعتقد انه يمليه الضمير واخانا اسامة عطا المنان امين مال الاتحاد السودانى الذى يصوره الاعلام كانه المفسد الوحيد فى السودان الذى انعدمت فيه الشفافية لدرجة اعتقد فيها حتى متطوعوا العمل باروقة الناشئين ان الحكومة تعينهم لياكلوا وقس على ذلك كل مؤسسات الدولة حتى صارت خاوية على عروشها حتى من لمبات الاضاءة
اسامة يا سادتى ورغم ما ظهر من ملفات وبوادى ضلوعه فيما يثار حول الفساد الكالح باروقة الاتحاد العام الا ان التناول والتسرع والشتل فى كثير من الاحيان يصور اسامة وكانه هارب او ناكر للتهم التى وجهها الاعلام وهو ليس الجهة المختصة بالمحاسبة وربما تكون ما تناولته صحيحا او خطا وبالطبع ليس كله فى الحالتين
ما دعانى لتناول الامر من هذه الزاوية رغم اختلافى مع اسامة فى طريقة ادارته لملف المال بالاتحاد وقد افصحنا بذلك فى حينه وعلى فترات متفاوتة ولكنه ظن التناول ترصدا وتذمرا من موقفه من الدكتور شداد فى الانتخابات قبل الماضية ومحاولة ايقاعه اى الدكتور فى مهزلة السثوط فى انتخابات اللجنة الاولمبية وتفاصيل تلك الحقبة كلها بطرفنا وسنواتيها فى الوقت المناسب وما يهمنا فى هذه العجالة هو الترصد الواضح لاخانا اسامة عطا المنان والسير فى اتجاه الحيثيات التى اعدتها جهات معروفة بعناية لا ادرى ان فطن لها اسامة ام لا لكنها واضحة مثل الشمس فى رابعة النهار
اقول ذلك لا لابرئ اسامة الذى انتقدت تعامله كما قلت وتحديدا بعد اعادته لمبلغ ال يوروهات
الملاحظ فى قضيته هذه احتى الاعلام التابع للاتحاد العام واذاعة رئيسه لا تتوانى فى تريد الشائعات الخاصة برفع الحصانة عنه لمحاسبته بصفته عضو بالبرلمان ثم ينفى البرلمان ذلك وها هى ذات الوسائل لتابعة لرئيس الاتحاد والمتتابعة معه تتولى شائعة ضلوع اسامة فى مخالفات ببعثة الحج وهو مفوج اهلى على ما اعتقد ومسئول من حجاج بعض الولايات الغربية ومنذ سنوات وهو ليس وريرا للارشاد ولا وكيلا للوزارة ولا ممثلا للحجيج والارشاد بالبرلمان حتى يوصم بالفساد
ولكن الظاهر ان الملفات تقوم بتشبيكها جهات بعينها لا تعرف الا الولاء لاولياء النعمة ولا تهمها سمعة شاغلى الوظائف العامى والمتطوعون فى وقت يداروا فيه الافعال الفاضحة المشينة لسمعة الوطن والمرافق واذا جاز لنا ان نضرب امثلة فقد راج بان ثلاثة من الرياضيين القادة اشتروا طائرتين واجر احدهم الجناح الخاص بمستشقى الخرطوم واشسس ذات الرجل صالة افراح بميدان الفروسية ويخطط لشراء اجزاء من نادى سباق الخيل فهل ترك ملفه لتعاونه وتعامله كشاهد ملك فى حالة اسامة وقام بكشف ما اورده الاعلام التابع له والمتبوع ؟
لقد مارست الجهات المعنية سياسة الاقصاء والقتل المعنوى لشخصية اسامة وحاولت وصمه بالعنصرية عندما اشارت لاجتماعه مع قيادات رياضية من غرب السودان جاءات لتلقى الدعم وخصوه للسلام فاين العنصرية وما معنى هذا الحديث ومكتب معتصم يسكنه ابناء الحصاحيصا منذ ان وطات اقدامه الخرطوم واهل امدوم كذلك مع مجدى لماذا لم يلاحظ لها اصحاب النظارة السودائ
نحاول الرد والاسترسال ان امد الله فى الاجال دمتم والسلام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال كادُوقُلِي يضرب النيل شندي بثلاثية في الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

عاد الهلال كادُقُلِي لسكة الانتصارات بعد غياب مباراتين، وذلك بتحقيقه الفوز على ضيفه الوافد الجديد النيل شندي 3-1، في مباراة جرت اليوم الأحد بمدينة كادقلي جنوب السودان ضمن الأسبوع الـ25 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

تقدم صانع الألعاب عمر الخِلَيلة بهدف مفاجئ للنيل في الدقيقة 15، لكن الهلال نظم صفوفه وأدرك له لاعب الوسط رفيدي التعادل في الدقيقة 40، وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف فتح الرحمن الهدف الثاني وأكمل النيجيري جيمي أولاجو الثلاثية بهدف نتج عن ركلة جزاء.

وسيطر الهلال كادقلي على المباراة بشكل كامل وقدم شخصية فنية قوية أوقفت نزيف النقاط وأعادته لسكة الانتصارات، التي غاب عنها في مباراتين متتاليتين أمام كل من الأمير والأهلي الخرطوم.

وبهذه النتيجة رفع الهلال كادقلي رصيده إلى 45 نقطة، دعمت من موقعه في منطقة التمثيل الإفريقي، وتجمد رصيد النيل شندي عند النقطة 18 نقطة، وقد تعقدت حساباته كثيرًا في البقاء بالدرجة الممتازة حيث جعلته هذه النتيجة يحتل الترتيب الـ17 قبل الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطيران يؤجل مباراة مريخ نيالا والنسور في الممتاز

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تسببت رحلة طيران تقل بعثة النسور الي نيالا من امس لليوم في تاجيل مباراة الفريقين التي كان مقرر لها اليوم ليوم غد الثلاثاء وكان فريق النسور قد عاني كثيرا من اجل الحصول على حجز الي مدينة نيالا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أبوهريرة حسين يتقدم باعتذاره عن العمل في الوزارة 
 
 
تقدم أبوهريرة حسين مستشار وزارة الشباب والرياضة باعتذاره عن العمل في  منصبه كمستشار لوزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم وقد برر أبوهريرة  خطاب الاستقالة لعدم إيفاء الوزارة بوعودها وعدم قدرتها على توفير معينات  العمل الضرورية له حتى يقوم بعمله على أكمل وجه في الوزارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكتسح المريخ كوستي بسداسية ويستعيد صدارة الدوري السوداني
14 2016
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

حقق الهلال فوزا كاسحا ببطولة سوداني للدوري المماز لكرة القدم وذلك على حساب ضيفه متذيل الترتيب فريق المريخ كوستي بنتيجة 6-0 ضمن الأسبوع 25 من البطولة، ليستعيد صدارة البطولة.

سجل أهداف الهلال كل من صهيب الثعلب هدفين في الدقيقتين 7 و15، ومحمد أحمد بشة في الدقيقة 36، وهدفين لمدثر كاريكا في الدقيقة 48 و88 وعماد الصيني في الدقيقة 85.

وغيّر المدير الفني للهلال بلاتشي الروماني في تشكيل الفريق فأشرك الطاهر الحاج في الظهير الأيمن وصانع الألعاب الموهوب صهيب الثعلب وعاد للمحور نصر الدين الشغيل وغاب صانع الألعاب شوبولا لأول مرة منذ انطلاق الدور الثاني.


وبهذه النتيجة رفع الهلال رصيده إلى 62 نقطة في الصدارة بفارق نقطة عن المريخ، وتجمد المريخ كوستي عند 14 نقطة في ذيل الترتيب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يكسب الرابطة بثلاثية نظيفة 

حقق أهلي شندي فوزاً عريضاً على الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم على ملعب إستاد شندي ضمن الجولة 25 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل أهداف الأهلي محمد كوكو وهدف للنيجيري كلتشي الذي رفع رصيده من الأهداف إلى 24 هدفاً، بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 46 نقطة وتجمد رصيد الرابطة في 28 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كليتشي يحطم رقمًا تاريخيًا في الدوري السوداني



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

كان الأسبوع الـ24 من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، مميزًا لمهاجم أجنبي مخضرم بكرة القدم السودانية، هو النيجيري كليتشي أوسُونُوَا الذي كسر رقمه القياسي في الممتاز السوداني والذي كان قد حققه قبل نحو 7 سنوات مع فريق المريخ، وكان متساويًا في الرصيد مع مهاجم المريخ الآخر هيثم طمبل ولكيلهما 21 هدفا.

وتحطم الرقم القياسي للاعب في عدد الأهداف المحرزة، لأفضل هداف في مباراة فريقه الحالي الأهلي شندي بإحرازه ثلاثة أهداف "هاتريك" وقد مزق بها شباك فريق المريخ كوستي وذلك في مباراة لعبت بمدنية شندي شمال السودان، وانتهت المباراة 3-0.

وأصبح كليتشي هدافًا تاريخيًا للممتاز السوداني، وحتى أقرب مطارديه لا يمكنهما التساوي مع عدد أهدافه حال تم جمع أهدافهما، وهما بشة من الهلال ورصيده 10 أهداف والغاني إيزيكال هداف الأمل ورصيده 11 هدفًا.

وغير ذلك فإن مباريات الأسبوع الـ24 شهدت تحقيق النتائج الكبيرة، بفوز كل من الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الأبيض بنتيجة واحدة هي 4-1 على كل من الهلال الفاشر والنيل شندي، وكذلك فوز كل من الهلال المتصدر ومطارده المريخ والأهلي شندي بنتيجة واحدة هي 3-0 على كل من الرابطة والمريخ الفاشر والمريخ كوستي.

أكبر الرابحين كان الأمل الذي حقق أول فوز له بالدور الثاني والذي جاء على الأهلي عطبرة في ديربي المدينة بشمال السودان بهدف ورفع الأمل رصيده إلى 29 نقطة فاضا شراكته مع العديد من الفرق في وسط الترتيب.

وأكبر الخاسرين كان الهلال كادقلي الذي واصل نزيف النقاط وابتعد عدة نقاط عن مراكز التمثيل الأفريقي بعد ما فرض عليه الأهلي الخرطوم التعادل الإيجابي 1-1.

ووصل الأهلي مدني والنسور خيباتهما من حيث النتائج فتعادلا سلبيا 1-1 ولكن النقطة تعتبر مهمة للنسور الذي يكافح بشراسة للخروج من منطقة الملحق، وفشل كليهما في تحقيق الفوز بالدور الثاني.

ونفس الشيء حدث مع المريخ نيالا الذي انتزع منه الأمير القابع في منطقة الخطر نقطة غالية، وهي المباراة الثانية على التوالي لم يخسر فيها الأمير، كما هي الخامسة على التوالي التي لم يحقق فيها المريخ نيالا الفوز من أصل 6 مباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدوري الممتاز يتوقف نهاية الشهر الجاري



ينتظر أن تجري اللجنة المنظمة تعديلات على برمجة الأسبوع الثاني عشر من الدورة الثانية للممتاز والذي تأتي مبارياته نهاية الشهر الجاري حيث يتوقف إيقاف الدوري من أجل إتاحة الفرصة للمنتخب الوطني للاستعداد لمواجهة الجابون في الثاني من سبتمبر في الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم العام المقبل، وبرغم أن المنتخب قد ودع رسمياً التصفيات الا أن الاتحاد سيحرص على تجهيز المنتخب لتلك المباراة حتى يحقق الفوز فيها ويحسّن من ترتيبه في التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف يكمل إتفاقه مع النمور

ديربي سبورت :
تفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت أن محور إرتكاز الفرقة الحمراء علاءالدين يوسف قد  أكمل إتفاقه مع نادي الأهلي شندي للإنضمام إلى صفوفه في ميركاتو الشتاء  القادم والذي ينطلق في شهر نوفمبر من كل عام .
الجدير بالذكر أن علاءالدين وقع للفرقة الحمراء عام 2004 قادما من هلال  كسلا عن طريق الإختبارات قبل أن يتحول للاعب مهم في الفرقة الحمراء لكن  اللاعب الملقب بفييرا آثر الإنتقال لصفوف الند التقليدي لفريقه عام 2007  ليمضي معه 6 سنوات قبل أن يعود للمريخ برفقة البرنس 2014 وسيكون حرا طليقا  في نوفمبر القادم بإنتهاء مدة عقده،
وكان الكاف قد اوقع على اللاعب عقوبة الإيقاف محليا وقاريا لمدة 6 شهور وهي  الفترة المتبقية في عقده وقد تعرض لعقوبة مماثلة من ناديه قبل أن يقدم  اعتذارا مكتوبا للإدارة قبلته لكن الأمر رهين بمصير الاسترحام الذي قدمه  ناديه للكاف فاذا خفف عنه العقوبة سيشارك فيما تبقى من استحقاق والا فلا .  استطاعت ديربي سبورت أن تكسر حاجز السرية وتصل لإتفاق اللاعب مع إدارة  النمور ليصبح على بعد خطوات من اللحاق بزملاءه سفاري ويس يوسف خاصة وأنه  مطلق السراح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
العقوبات عادت بالخير 

âœچ  الحقيقة التي يعرفها الجميع أن مشكلة المريخ في السنوات الماضية تكمن في  عدم الإنضباط فإي فريق حتى ولو اكتملت كل مقومات النجاح فإنه لايستطيع  تحقيقه أذا لم يكن هنالك إنضباط وستصبح هذه المقومات صفرا…!
× بكري  المدينة مازال يواصل جلساته العلاجية بالقاهرة ويحتاج لفترة زمنية مضافاً  إليها فترة التأهيل قبل الدخول في فورمة المباريات وإكتساب حساسيتها من أجل  حجز مقعده بالتشكيلة الأساسية .
× علا الدين يوسف بالرغم من تاريخه  وفترته الطويلة بالملاعب الا أن أبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد الثنائي الملي  بالحيوية والشباب لم يتركا له فرصة الظهور في المحور بسهولة وسيجد منافسة  شرسة تصب في مصلحة المريخ أذا أراد العودة مجدداً لحجز موقعه في التشكيلة .

وفوق  ذلك موقوف محلياً وافريقياً لستة أشهر من قبل الكاف علي خلفية أحداث  مباراة الكوكب المراكشي [أي أن الإستفادة منه حالياً غير ممكنة ومرهونة  بجدية اللاعب وقبول الاسترحام الذي قدمه المريخ للكاف ].

× ليست  لدينا عداوة مع الثنائي ولكن لدينا مصلحة للكيان المريخي تقدم على كل  العلاقات لذلك نرى أن لجنة التسيير المريخية تسرعت في إتخاذ قرار فك إلغاء  عقوبة هذا الثنائي .

× الخوف كل الخوف من تفشي التسيب وعدم الإنضباط  مرة أخرى وظهور الشلليات وعدم إحترام الإداريين بعد أن عايشنا الإنضباط  الذي أظهر الفرقة الحمراء في حلة ذاهية .

× لجنة التسيير المريخية  كان عليها بدلاً من فك عقوبة الثنائي إلزام علاء الدين يوسف بالإنضمام الي  تمارين الفريق ووضعه تحت المراقبة لفترة جديدة من أجل معرفة آثر العقوبة  عليه فإذا واصل التمارين بتميز وإنضباط عالي وتأكد المجلس من تقويمه عندئذ  تكون إرتفعت لياقته ودخل الي الفورمة المطلوبة وبعد ذلك يمكن فك عقوبته  والإستفادة منه مباشرة واذا لم يحدث ذلك كان المحافظة علي هيبة القرار  محفوظة وثابتة .

واما بكري يحتاج أساساً لفترة زمنية من أجل العودة  للملاعب الخضراء فما فائدة أن تلغي عقوبة من لاعب لا تستفيد منه حالياً ،  وكيف تلغي عقوبة تحسب بإنها الباب الذي سد التسيب وقاد الفريق للتميز دون  أن تستفيد من هذا الإلغاء …؟!

أعرف تماماً أن المجلس عمل ذلك خوفاً  من أن يقوم الثنائي بفسخ عقدهما من طرف واحد بعد إكمالهما الفترة المحددة ،  إستناداً إلي الحقوق التي كفلتها لهم العقود الإحترافية ولكن لو تريث  المجلس قليلاً وترك الخوف من الجماهير جانباً لا تخذ القرار الصاح .

ليعلم المجلس أن تأيد الجماهير للعقوبة لايمكن بعدها أن يثور عليه أو يتأثر لذهابهما فالمريخ غني بشبابه ورديفه وأبنأئه الخلص ….!!

أختفاء بكري وتراوري أنجب رمضان الفنان وخالد النعسان..!

غياب علاء أظهر لنا الثنائي المميز ومستقبل المريخ أبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد..!

تنفيذ العقوبة ضمن لنا إنضباط حالياً نقطف في ثماره…!

غياب أمير وعلي جعفر أكرمنا بثنائي يجمع بين الغيرة علي الشعار والفدائية والرشاقة م€ٹالنمر صلاح و ضفر م€‹….!

غياب القائد راجي أظهر لنا قائد يموت في الدفاع عن الشعار قبل جنوده الراجل ضفر ….!

العقوبات كلها خير علي الفرقة الحمراء …!

âœچ  مثلما اللاعب حريص علي حقوقه وشاهدناهم يتوقفون عن أداء مهمتهم في حالة  تأخر مرتباتهم فلذلك علي مجلس الإدارة أن يكون أحرص علي حقوق الكيان .
×  قرار رفع العقوبة عن الثنائي (بكري وعلاء ) أذا رضينا أو لم نرضى أصبح  واقعاً لابد أن نتقبله بإعتباره قرار كيان وليس قرار لجنة مريخية وعلي  الجماهير تقبل ذلك بصدر رحب ومساندة الثنائي مادام سيتوشحا بالأحمر والأصفر  فهذا ديدن الصفوة وسلوكهم ….!
× علي مجلس المريخ أن يعلم عندما أعلن  قرار إلغاء العقوبة أن يتحزم ويحسم المعسكرات جيداً وعليه وضع لائحة  بالعقوبات علي أن يكون تنفيذها واجباً من أجل المحافظة على الإنضباط .

âœچ  التحية لمولانا أحمد هارون والي شمال كردفان وراعي ثورة الرياضة بولايته  وهو الذي ظل يقف دائما بجانب المنتخبات فمن قبل أستقبل المنتخب الأولمبي  قبل مباراة تونس وهيا له كل سبل الراحة ودعمه بماله وحضوره الي المعسكر  واليوم ينتظر بعثة منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين لاقامة معسكر إعدادي حتى موعد  مباراته أمام المنتخب الزامبي الأحد المقبل في إطار المرحلة قبل الأخيرة من  التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم بمدغشقر العام المقبل .
× المهمة معقودة علي جماهير الأبيض وضواحيها من أجل التشجيع المتواصل حتي الفوز والتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة…(لنا لقاء ).

âœچ جْـــرَة ِ___ قًـلُـم ___ أخيرا :__

â™،  العقوبات المالية أكثر إيلاماً علي اللاعب اذا تم تنفيذها بدقة وأمانة  ولكن في مجتمعنا الذي تغلب عليه العاطفة يصعب تنفيذها فمن قبل صرح المدرب  الالمانى مايكل كروجر اكثر من مره بانه فرض عقوبات ماليه على بعض اللاعبين  إلا انه تفاجأ بحصول اللاعبين على الاموال التى قام بخصمها عن طريق بعض  الشخصيات الاداريه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
عودة الكبار!!

كما  هو معروف فإن لكل زمان رجاله ولكل عهد جهابزته وهذا بالطبع من ثوابت  الأشياء في كل مضامير الحياة وبما أننا بصدد الحديث عن الساحرة المستديرة  كان لابد من التطرق للأندية العريقة التي سجلت أسماءها بأحرف من نور في  سجلات البطولات وفي هذه الزاوية نسلط الضوء على دفتر حضور الأندية قديما  وحديثا في محاولة منا لربط الماضي بالحاضر وكيف استفاق بعض الكبار من  وهدتهم وعادوا للواجهة ليثبتوا صدق مقولة ( الكبير يمرض ولا يموت ) .
*  بدأ إهتمامي بمتابعة الدوريات الأوروبية منذ العام 94 بالتحديد لذلك كان من  الطبيعي أن أميل لتشجيع الفرق التي كانت مسيطرة على تلك الحقبة ولذلك كنت  وما زلت مشجعا لعدد من الأندية بواقع ناد في كل بلد فصرت من عشاق الريال  والليفر والميلان والبايرن وبالرغم من أن بريق هذه الأندية خفت نوعا ما في  السنوات التي خلت إلا أنها حافظت على صدارتها لقائمة أكثر الفرق تتويجا  بدوري أبطال أوروبا بواقع 9 للريال و7 للميلان و 5 لليع¤ر و4 للبايرن قبل أن  يصحو الملكي من بياته الذي ناجز ال12 عاما ويعود لإعتلاء قمة القارة  العجوز من جديد وينجح في كسر هيمنة البارسا في الألفية الأخيرة ويكسر رقمه  القياسي بتتويجه بالشامبيونزليغ للمرة العاشرة في تاريخه ثم يحطم رقمه  الجديد بالتتويج بالحادية عشر وهو انجاز تاريخي لا يناطحه عليه أحد .
*  عاد الملكي وعاد البايرن للقمة وتمكنا من استرداد الأمانة التي كانت بمعية  البارسا 3 مرات ومع الانتر مرة ثم مع التشيلسي مرة وعلى نار هادئة يخطط  الريدز ليفربول والميلان للعودة لتصدر العناوين مرة أخرى حيث ينفذ الريدز  في مشروع كروي كبير يهدف منه التتويج بدوري الأبطال مرة أخرى وإن كان  الميلان أقل حماسا بسبب إحجام النادي عن الدخول في صفقات كبيرة إلا ان  سياسته لبناء فريق بطل تمضي في الطريق السليم بالإعتماد على شبان النادي  ولكنها تظل خطة بعيدة المدى وتتسم بالبطء عكس ليفربول الذي أبرم صفقات  معقولة سعرا وعمرا ثم خطى أهم خطوة في مشوار البناء وهي الإستعانة بجهاز  فني مقتدر فيورغن كلوب هو المدرب الذي ظلت تنتظره قلعة الآنفيلد رودز والآن  بدأت بصماته في الظهور ورأينا كيف جندل البارشا برباعية وديا ثم  الإستهلالية الرائعة له في البريمرليغ واكتساحه للغانرز برباعية أيضا مما  يؤكد قوة الهجوم الأحمر.
* تربع الميرنجي على عرش مملكة الأندية  الأوروبية والتطور الكبير للبايرمينشن في ال7 سنوات الأخيرة وتحسن مستوى  الأحمر الإنكليزي مع توقعات بظهور لافت للمان يونايتد تحت قيادة الإسبيشل  ون البرتغالي مورينيو وبالرغم من ظهور عدة قوى صاعدة مثل البي اس جي والمان  سيتي والآتليتكو الا أن التتويج سيكون محصورا بين الأندية المشار إليها  عاليه بالإضافة إلى البارسا .
* على الصعيد الافريقي عاد الزمالك المصري  بفريق قوي وقادر على استعادة المجد للقلعة المصرية البيضاء فالمدرسة والفن  والهندسة أهزوجة عادت لمدرجات الزملكاوية مؤخرا .وكذلك عاد المارد الأحمر  السوداني للفت الأنظار وقهر الكبار وكان المرشح الأبرز للظفر بالأميرة  السمراء العام المنصرم قبل أن تعصف به الظروف المالية فيخرج بصورة مفاجئة  هذا الموسم بيد أن الفريق ظل يحتفظ بذات العناصر التي أذهلت الماما آفريكا  وزاد عليها كيل بعير عندما ضم لكشوفاته مواهب ستكون حديث الناس في القريب  العاجل فقط إذا تمتعت القلعة الحمراء بالإستقرار الفني والإداري .
âک…âک… نقاط قصيرة âک…âک…
* الأندية الكبيرة قد تغيب عن مشهد التتويج بالذهب لفترة ولكنها لن تغيب للأبد .
* الملكي يمضي في درب المعجزات مع زيزو الذي نال معه الأبطال والسوبر وفي الإنتظار على المدار مونديال الأندية أبطال القارات.
*  بداية الليفر المبشرة في البريمرليغ مهمة للمنافسة على اللقب والأهم  المشاركة في الأبطال التي تزداد قوة بمشاركة الأندية من شاكلة العملاق  الإنكليزي .
* على الصعيد المحلي تسعدنا عودة المريخ لجادة الطريق وتقمص شخصيته المعروف بها سلطانا على النتيجة والأداء .
*  إستعادة الكبار لمستوياتهم وإعادة كتابة التاريخ ينبئ عن عودة قريبة  للمارد الإفريقي الأحمر الكاسر لمنصات التتويج والتوشح بالذهب بعد أن  فارقها ردحا من الزمن وآن له أن يعود لتشريف البلاد وإسعاد العباد .
* لعب المريخ مبارياته السابقة بنصف قوته ومع ذلك حقق المطلوب 8 انتصارات في 8 مباريات .
* لعب الملكي بدون الدون وبيبي وبيل ومع حقق الفوز على إشبيلية بثنائية وتوج بالسوبر الأوروبي .
* هكذا هي الأندية الكبيرة بمن حضر
*هلا مدريد
* هلا مريخ
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يغادر لعطبرة الأربعاء ويقيم معسكره حتى موعد مباراة الإكسبريس 
 
 
استأنف المريخ تحضيراته لمواجهة الأمل يوم الخميس المقبل ضمن الجولة 26  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتقرر أن يحول الفريق تدريباته لإستاد الخرطوم  المكسو بالنجيل الصناعي حتى يتدرب اللاعبون على النجيل الصناعي الذي  سيلعبون فيه أمام الأمل يوم الخميس المقبل، وسيؤدي الفريق مراناً اليوم  الاثنين وغداً  الثلاثاء على أن تغادر بعثة الفريق إلى عطبرة صباح الأربعاء  بالقطار ليؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي في نفس اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة الأمل  الخميس، وتقرر أن يستمر المريخ في معسكره بعطبرة إلى حين موعد مباراته  الثانية أمام الأهلي في الجولة 27 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمجهودات مقدرة من السادة عبد الله محمد الحسن رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ  بالمدينة المنوّرة وحمد جادين رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بجدة وعبد المنعم  الخليفة قطب المريخ بأبوظبي، والمهندس محمد عبد المجيد عكاشة، والدكتور  محمد النعيم عضو اللجنة الطبية السابق بنادي المريخ، والدكتور السنوسي عبد  النور قطب المريخ بإيرلندا تم الاتفاق مع شركة إيرلندية لتصميم زي جديد  للمريخ بمواصفات عالمية يتوقع أن يصل إلى النادي في الفترة القليلة  المقبلة، وتم تصميم الزي الجديد بطريقة أنيقة ومختصرة حيث يحمل صدر القميص  لوغو المريخ وعلم السودان  ونجمة صغيرة تشير إلى الإنجاز الفريد الذي حققه  الأحمر بالحصول على كأس مانديلا 89، وإلى جانب هذا الزي، تم تجيهز زي  اسعافي سيصل الخرطوم في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة حتى يخوض به الأحمر  المباريات المتبقية له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتم تجهيز الزي الجديد  للمريخ بالألوان الحمراء والصفراء بطريقة رائعة وجاذبة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائد المريخ يصل الخرطوم اليوم ويبدأ تدريبات التأهيل بامدرمان
كورة سودانية

يتوقع أن يصل قائد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي للمريخ اليوم الاثنين بعد رحلة علاجية ناجحة بالقاهرة التي ذهب اليها منذ أكثر من شهر حيث تماثل اللاعب للشفاء في حين يتوقع أن ينخرط في تدريبات التأهيل مباشرة بامدرمان والتي ستستمر لأسبوع على الأقل ومن ثم ينخرط بعد ذلك في التدريبات الجماعية مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية، يذكر أن راجي كان تعرض لإصابة في مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري أبطال أفريقيا ومنذ تلك المباراة حرمته الإصابة عن مواصلة مشواره بصورة طبيعية مع المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستكون خسارة الهلال لمباراة مريخ كوستي مسأله وقت ليس إلا لنيل بشه  3انذارات في مباراة هلال الابيض واهلي مدني والرابطه كوستي والصورة توضح  ذلك يعني مافي اي طريقة للسمكره






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات عصراً بالأكاديمية



 
منح  الجهاز الفني للمريخ راحة تامة للاعبين يوم أمس بسبب المجهود الكبير الذي  بذله اللاعبون في مباراتي السلاطين والخيالة، سيما وأن هناك مدى زمني يفصل  بين الفريق ومباراتي الفهود والإكسبريس بعطبرة، وسيعو المريخ إلى التدريبات  عصر اليوم بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، على أن تغادر البعثة الحمراء  إلى عطبرة صباح الأربعاء عبر القطار وستحل بفندق الشرطة بالمدينة على أن  يتدرب الأحمر مساء نفس اليوم بملعب عطبرة، ويواجه الأمل بالخميس، وبعد ذلك  سيتدرب يومي الجمعة والسبت بعطبرة ليواجه الإكسبريس الأحد، وبعد ذلك ستعود  بعثة المريخ إلى الخرطوم صباح الاثنين للاستعداد للمواجهات المتبقية للفريق  في الدورة الثانية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجدي عبد اللطيف نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء في إفادات مهمة:
الاجتماعات الأسرية بين اللاعبين لعبت دوراً بارزاً في العروض الجميلة والانتصارات المتواصلة
رمضان عجب يقدم موسماً استثنائياً مع الأحمر لأنه وجد المدرب الذي احسن توظيفه

وليد الطاهر

وأضاف: قدمنا عرضاً قوياً أمام هلال الفاشر بعد أن سيطرنا على مجريات المباريات وكسبنا اللقاء بنتيجة عريضة بعد أن نجحنا في تنفيذ خطة اللعب التي أرادها برهان تيه ومحسن سيد، وأكد مجدي أن الأمطار أثرت بصورة أو بأخرى على الأداء وقال: المباراة كانت جميلة خاصة في شوطها الأول وهطول الأمطار في الشوط الثاني أثر نوعاً ما في الأداء ولكن في الأخير تغلبنا على الظروف الطبيعية وحسمنا اللقاء بعدد كبير من الأهداف.

وأكد مجدي قوة فريق هلال الفاشر وقال: فريق هلال الفاشر منظم خاصة في خط الهجوم والوسط ولكنه يعاني من عدم الانسجام في خط الدفاع لذلك نجح رمضان عجب وأوكراه في استغلال الثغرة في دفاع الفريق وسجلا اربعة أهداف كل هدف أجمل من الآخر.

وتحدث مجدي عن أداء الفريق حالياً مقارنة مع ما كان يؤديه الفريق في الفترة الماضية وقال: صحيح إن أداء الفريق اختلف كثيراً ففي السابق كنا نكسب اللقاءات وشكل الفريق لم يكن يقنع لأن الانسجام كان غائباً واقولها بكل صراحة الجلسات التي تنعقد اسبوعياً كان لها مفعول السحر في العروض الجميلة والانتصارات المتواصلة لأنها دعمت الانسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين وجمعتهم على قلب رجل واحد مشيراً إلى أن هذه الجلسات لم تغير من شكل العلاقة بين اللاعبين فحسب، بل غيرت شكل الفريق بحاله وبثت روحاً جديدة في المريخ وجعلت نجومه يقاتلون بشراسة في جميع المباريات ولا يرضون بأي نتيجة خلاف الفوز، الأمر الذي جعل الأحمر يضرب بقوة ويحقق انتصارات متواصلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ونفى مجدي أن تكون هذه الجلسات بغرض التسلية والترفيه والونسة، مبيناً أن هذه الجلسات يتفاكر من خلالها اللاعبون في كل متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة ويتشاورون بخصوص المباراة التي تنتظرهم، ويوزعون الأدوار فيما بينهم، وبالتالي اسهمت هذه الاجتماعات بصورة واضحة في دعم الانسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين داخل الملعب وخارجه، وأفاد مجدي ان روح الشباب التي طغت على المريخ الآن بفضل ظهور مجموعة طيبة من المواهب الشابة كانت كذلك مؤثرة للغاية في الأداء المميز للفرقة الحمراء، متمنياً أن يتجاوز المريخ بعض السلبيات التي ظهرت في المباريات الأخيرة حتى يضرب بقوة ويكسب نقاط جميع المباريات المتبقية له في الدورة الأولى.

الإصابة ابعدتني عن المشاركة المنتظمة

Picture 370قال مجدي إنه اصبح يشارك بصورة شبه منتظمة مع المريخ، لكنه عاد إلى المربع الأول واصبح يبحث عن الفرصة لافتاً إلى ان الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة المريخ أمام النسور والتي كانت عبارة عن كدمة في الساق ابعدته من التشكيل الأساسي وبعد ذلك ظهر أكثر من لاعب في فترة النقص الحاد وفرض نفسه بقوة، وبالتالي سأعود إلى المربع الأول وسأقاتل بشراسة من اجل أخذ موقعي في التشكيلة الأساسية، ومضى: عن نفسي سأقاتل وسأجتهد، ولكن في النهاية القرار الأول والأخير بيد الجهاز الفني، وقد حصلت على فرصة المشاركة أمام هلال الفاشر، وبرغم أنني اضعت فرصتين لكني راضٍ عن المستوى الذي قدمته في هذه المباراة، ورأى مجدي ان الأمطار الغزيرة افقدت المريخ السيطرة على الشوط الثاني، وجعلته يؤدي بأقل مجهود ويعمل بجدية من اجل تأمين الانتصار العريض الذي حققه في الشوط الأول، مشيراً إلى أن الأحمر تفادى كل هذه المصاعب وحقق الأهم وكسب النقاط الثلاث.

إشادة بالعجب

رمضان عجب يحرز هدفاسجل مجدي عبد اللطيف إشادة كبرى بالنجم الأول في الفرقة الحمراء هذه الأيام رمضان عجب وقال إنه يقدم موسماً استثنائياً مع المريخ ويتألق في جميع المباريات ويسجل بالرأس والقدمين، ورأى مجدي ان التوظيف الصحيح لرمضان عجب واشراكه في الوظيفة التي تساعد على تفجير قدراته الحقيقية، كان السبب الرئيسي في التألق اللافت للعجب وفي الأهداف الجميلة التي سجلها مع الفريق في الدورة الثانية، وأضاف: العجب تضرر كثيراً في السابق بسبب اصرار المدربين على توظيفه في الوسط وفي الطرف الأيمن، وبالتالي باعدت هذه الوظائف بين العجب وشباك المنافسين، وعندما عرف المدرب الشاطر برهان الخانة التي يمكن أن تفجر القدرات الحقيقية لرمضان عجب اشركه في قلب الهجوم فكان في الموعد تماماً، لأن رمضان في الأصل مهاجم وفيه كل مواصفات المهاجم الخطير المرعب من حيث الصناعة والتسجيل بالرأس والقدمين والتحركات التي لا تهدأ، لافتا إلى أن العجب لعب دوراً بارزاً في الانتصارات التي حققها المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة.

المريخ لا يخشى مواجهة أحد

قلل مجدي عبد اللطيف من اهمية الحديث عن مباراة الأمل وعن العقبة التي تنتظر الأحمر لتضع حداً لانتصاراته، وقال: البعض يتحدث عن مبارايتنا القادمة ستكون صعبة سواء مع الأمل أو بقية المباريات وهذا الحديث غير صحيح، وأضاف: لا توجد مباراة صعبة إلا إذا حدث تهاون من اللاعبين، وقال: سنقاتل من أجل الفوز في كل المباريات التي سنؤديها في الفترة المقبلة في الممتاز، والمريخ نادٍ كبير يجب ان خشاه جميع الأندية، وليس العكس ان يخشى مواجهة اي نادٍ  في الممتاز، الوضع الصحيح أن تكون جميع الأندية تهابه وتخشاه سوى على أرضه أو على أرض خصومه، ونحن إذا لعبنا بنفس الأداء السابق أمام جميع الفرق القادمة فعلى هذه الفرقة الاستعداد لتقبل خسارة كبيرة، وأضاف مجدي: نطمئن القاعدة المريخية العريضة بأننا عازمون على تقديم مستويات ترضي طموحاتهم وفي نفس المستوى الذي ظهرنا به أمام هلال الفاشر.

وأكد مجدي أن من يتحدثون عن أنه لاعب مهاري إلا أنه كسول ان هذا اتهام لا أساس له من الصحة وقال: لكل لاعب استايل في اللعب وكل لاعب لديه سلبيات وإيجابيات وأنا حالياً اعمل على تغييرالسلبيات فأنا أتدرب في الصباح وفي المساء حتى أغيير جميع السلبيات وأسعد جمهور المريخ هذا الجمهور الذي يقتطع من حر ماله من اجل المتعة والإدهاش، وأقولها بصراحة لا يوجد لاعب متكامل الصفات، ولكن اللاعب الذي يريد ارضاء قاعدته وجماهير ناديه عليه العمل على التقليل من السلبيات وتحويلها إلى ايجابيات تفيد ناديه والمجموعة التي تلعب بجواره، وأكد مجدي انه لاعب مجتهد يسعى إلى ارضاء القاعدة المريخية التي اكتسبها ووطن للعلاقة معها، وقال: أنا مجتهد كذلك من اجل التغيير والبعد عن كل السلبيات التي يراها الجمهور المريخي أو الإعلام الرياضي وسأستفيد كثيراً من النقد البناء وأعتقد ان هذه سانحة جيدة لأشكر جماهير المريخ وهي الأروع في أفريقيا والوطن العربي جمهور يقف بجانب الفريق في كل الظروف ووقف معي في أحلك اللحظات وساندني ولم يهتف ضدي ولن أنسى هذا الأمر طوال حياتي، انه جمهور رائع يستحق أن ننحني له فقد ظل هذا الجمهور يهتفي باسمي ويشجعني في وقت كنت احتاج لهم كثيراً ولم يخزلوني فالتحية لهم وأعدهم بموسم استثنائي مع المريخ والقادم أحلى بإذن الله.

وكذلك تقدم مجدي عبد اللطيف بشكره لمجلس ادارة النادي التي منحته الفرصة لإثبات ذاته بتجديد الولاء للنادي وقال: الجهاز الفني كذلك ساندنا كثيراً ووقف بجوارنا واعتبر ان الكوتش برهان مميز جداً في تفهم العامل النفسي لكل اللاعبين بالاضافة إلى قدراته التدريبية العالية وكذلك الكوتش محسن، وأخيراً أتمنى أن نوفق كلنا كمجموعة في تقديم ما يرضي جمهورنا الكريم ويحقق له المطلوب بالمحافظة على لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ ينفي انقسامه بخصوص رفع الإيقاف عن العقرب وعلاء
طارق التني: لا يوجد أي انقسام.. نتفق ونختلف ولكن القرار يخرج بالإجماع
حمد السيد: لم نهدف للتشفي من أحد.. بل كانت العقوبة تربوية في المقام الأول

عمرالجندي

توقع الكثيرون أن يحدث قرار رفع الإيقاف عن ثنائي الفرقة الحمراء بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف حالة من الانقسام وسط أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لأن العقوبة نفسها صدرت بعد حالة من الشد والجذب، لكن في النهاية انتصرت سياسة الانضباط، واصدر المجلس قراره بايقاف الثنائي حتى نهاية الموسم، واستمرت فترة الإيقاف لشهر كامل، ولكن استجابة لاعتذار تقدم به اللاعبان قرر المجلس رفع عقوبة الإيقاف عن الثنائي، والسماح لهما بالعودة للتدريبات فوراً، واستفسرت الصحيفة أعضاء المجلس عن إذا ما كانت هناك اي خلافات فيما بينهم بخصوص هذا القرار، لكن جميع أعضاء المجلس أكدوا أن القرار لم يحدث اي انقسام بين أعضاء المجلس،بل صدر باتفاق تام فيما بينهم.

المدللفي البدء تحدث لنا السيد محمد عبد الله مدلل عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الذي اشار إلى أن العقوبة في الأصل لم تكن لدافع التشفي، بل كانت عقوبة تربوية من اجل دفع اللاعبين لمراجعة مسيرتهما مع فريق الكرة وعدم الاخلال بسياسة الانضباط في المرحلة المقبلة، وبعد ان حققت العقوبة غرضها ووقف اللاعبان على الأخطاء التي وقعا فيها وتقدما باعتذار رسمي لمجلس الإدارة عما حدث، لم يعد هناك ما يمنع من مواصلتهما للمسيرة رفقة زملائهما وأكد مدلل حرص المجلس على فرض الانضباط بصرامة وعدم مجاملة أي لاعب مهما كانت مكانته، متمنياً أن يستفيد بكري وعلاء من هذه الهفوة من اجل العودة بقوة وتعويض الجماهير عن فترة توقفهما.

طارق التني: العقوبة حققت غرضها

طارق التنيمن جانبه قال المهندس طارق التني عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن العقوبة التي اصدرها المجلس بحق الثنائي بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف حققت غرضها، لأن المجلس لم يكن في حالة خصام معهما، بل فرض الانضباط بصرامة وبعد ان تقدم اللاعبان باعتذارهما للمجلس ووعدا بعدم تكرار ما حدث، لم يعد هناك ما يمنع المجلس من مراجعة العقوبة الصادرة وتخفيفها، لأنها كانت عقوبة تربوية في المقام الأول، ولم تكن بدافع التشفي، ونفى التني ان يكون هناك أي انقسام بين أعضاء المجلس بسبب رفع عقوبة الإيقاف عن علاء وبكري، مشيراً إلى أنه وعلى الصعيد الشخصي يرفض مجاملة أي لاعب، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن المجلس يعمل بانسجام وتناغم، وحتى الخلاف والاتفاق حول بعض القرارات يحدث في أجواء ديمقراطية، وفي النهاية يصدر القرار عن المؤسسة دون أن يحدث اي خلاف أو انشقاق بين اعضاء المجلس.

حمد السيد: الاعتذار كافٍ لرفع العقوبة

من جانبه قال حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن العقوبة التي اصدرها المجلس بحق علاء الدين يوسف وبكري المدينة كانت بغرض فرض الانضباط والتأكيد على ان الانضباط يسري على الجميع، لذلك صدرت العقوبة بحق اكبر لاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء، واضاف: لكن بعد ان حققت العقوبة غرضها ودفعت الثنائي لمراجعة ما بدر منهما في وقت سابق، وبعد ان دفعا باعتذار رسمي لمجلس الإدارة، لم يعد هناك ما يمنع المجلس من رفع العقوبة عنهما والسماح لهما بالمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد ان مضى المجلس قدماً في قراره بفرض الانضباط دون أن يقدم اي تنازلات، ولكن في النهاية وبعد اعتذار بكري وعلاء، كان الواجب على المجلس ان يؤكد بأن العقوبة تربوية ولا تشفٍ فيها، وبالتالي كان القرار الصحيح الذي صدر بموافقة جميع الأعضاء برفع العقوبة فوراً عن بكري وعلاء، وسجل حمد السيد اشادة كبرى بالنتائج المميزة التي حققها المريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، مؤكداً ان المريخ الآن في افضل حالاته وينعم باستقرار تام انعكس ايجاباً على فريق الكرة فاستطاع أن يحقق افضل النتائج وأصبح قريباً من استعادة الصدارة والمحافظة على لقبه كبطل سابق للدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راحة للاعبين يوم أمس
المريخ يعود للتدريبات عصراً بالأكاديمية.. والجهاز الفني يركز على العشب الصناعي
عبد العظيم جابر: سنستعين بأحذية خاصة للاعبين لمقابلة المصاعب المتوقعة باستاد عطبرة



شمس الدين الأمين

منح الجهاز الفني للمريخ راحة تامة للاعبين يوم أمس بسبب المجهود الكبير الذي بذله اللاعبون في مباراتي السلاطين والخيالة، سيما وأن هناك مدى زمني يفصل بين الفريق ومباراتي الفهود والإكسبريس بعطبرة، وسيعو المريخ إلى التدريبات عصر اليوم بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، على أن تغادر البعثة الحمراء إلى عطبرة صباح الأربعاء عبر القطار وستحل بفندق الشرطة بالمدينة على أن يتدرب الأحمر مساء نفس اليوم بملعب عطبرة، ويواجه الأمل بالخميس، وبعد ذلك سيتدرب يومي الجمعة والسبت بعطبرة ليواجه الإكسبريس الأحد، وبعد ذلك ستعود بعثة المريخ إلى الخرطوم صباح الاثنين للاستعداد للمواجهات المتبقية للفريق في الدورة الثانية.

تحظى مباراتي المريخ في عطبرة امام الأمل والإهلي باهتمام كبير من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والجهاز الفني واللاعبين بعد أن وصل الأحمر حتى الآن إلى الرقم 8 من الانتصارات المتواصلة في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وأصبح هناك اصرار كبير وسط جميع الفعاليات من أجل كسب نقاط جميع المباريات المتبقية للفريق في الدروة الثانية من اجل المحافظة على اللقب الذي حققه الأحمر العام الماضي، وتصاحب مباريات المريخ والأمل في عطبرة بالتحديد الكثير من الإثارة والندية بعد ان تخصص الأمل في تعطيل الأحمر في عدد ليس بالقليل من المواجهات التي جرت في عطبرة، لذلك أعد المريخ العدة لهذه المباراة ووضع الجهاز الفني برنامجاً مثالياً لتجهيز فريق الكرة بالتركيز على ابعاد اللاعبين من الإرهاق والتأقلم على اللعب في العشب الصناعي، بحيث يؤدي المريخ كل تدريباته بالخرطوم قبل السفر إلى عطبرة بالأربعاء على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، فضلاً عن اداء ثلاثة تدريبات في استاد عطبرة قبل مباراتي الأمل والأهلي، ويتوقع الجهاز الفني ان تسهم هذه التدابير في دفع الفرقة الحمراء لكسب المباراتنين والعودة بالعلامة الكاملة لنقاط عطبرة.

عبد العظيم جابر: الراحة كانت مطلوبة بشدة

قال عبد العظيم جابر المعد البدني للفرقة الحمراء إن فريق الكرة ارتاح أمس لأن الارهاق الشديد الذي سيطر على اللاعبين بسبب أداء مباراتين في بحر 72 ساعة فرض عليهم منح اللاعبين الراحة المطلوبة لالتقاط أنفاسهم والعودة للتدريبات بقوة من اجل الاستعداد بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة الفهود، وأضاف: الراحة ستخفف الحمل البدني على اللاعبين، وستجعل المريخ يدخل المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام الأمل وهو في افضل حالاته، ونتوقع أن يستفيد المريخ من تدريبي اليوم وغدا في الوصول إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية والظهور بصورة مميزة امام الفهود.

ومضى جابر: نعلم جيداً أن المريخ تنتظره الكثير من المصاعب لأنه سيلعب خارج أرضه وبعيداً عن قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة وعلى ملعب من العشب الصناعي والذي تسبب في الكثير من المشاكل للمريخ في وقت سابق، لأن نوعية العشب الصناعي سيئة للغاية، وأضاف: قادرون على التغلب على كل المصاعب المتوقعة وتقديم المريخ في افضل حالاته أمام الأمل والأهلي حتى نعود من عطبرة بالنقاط الست ونصل إلى الرقم 10 من الانتصارات المتواصلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وكشف جابر عن مطالب دفع بها الجهاز الفني لمجلس الإدارة لتوفير أحذية خاصة لهذه المباراة تتناسب تماماً مع أرضية استاد عطبرة وتساعد اللاعبين على أداء اصعب مباراتين دون أي مشاكل تذكر، ورأى جابر أن المريخ الآن في وضع بدني ممتاز يمكنه من تقديم الأفضل أمام الأمل والأهلي من أجل تحقيق النصر في المباراتين.

برنامج خاص لألوك وحماد

أكد عبد العظيم جابر أن الجهاز الفني سيمنح جرعة متوازنة للاعبين خاصة على صعيد التدريبات البدنية في المرحلة المقبلة، واضاف: في مران اليوم سنقسم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وسنركز على السرعة والتحمل، إلى جانب التدريبات التكتيكية التي سيشرف عليها الجهاز الفني، وسنضع برنامجاً خاصاً لكل من حماد بكري وألوك أكيج بعد ان تجاوزا الإصابة وعادا للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية، وأضاف: ألوك وحماد تقدما كثيراً وأتوقع أن تكون عودتهما للمشاركة مع الأحمر قريبة جداً، مشيرا إلى أن سيخضع حماد وألوك لاختبارات بدنية معينة، وبعد اجتيازها سيسمح لهما بالمشاركة في تدريبات الفريق بصورة طبيعية، منوهاً إلى أن حماد بكري حالياً هو الأكثر جاهزية ووصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة، وبالتالي ستكون مشاركته قريبة جداً.

لم نبلغ قمة الجاهزية بعد

قال عبد العظيم جابر إن المستوى الرفيع الذي يقدمه المريخ الآن والانتصارات المتواصلة التي حققها بنتائج مميزة جداً لا تعني أن الفريق وصل الآن إلى كامل جاهزيته البدنية، وأضاف: حالياً الأحمر جاهز بنسبة 70% ويمكن أن يستكمل المتبقي من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية من خلال المباريات التي يؤديها في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وبعد ان يؤدي الأحمر مباراتي الأمل والأهلي أتوقع أن تكتمل جاهزية الفريق تماماً، وأن يقدم أفضل ما لديه في مقبل المباريات، وامتدح جابر التهيئة النفسية الممتاز للاعبين والتي كان لها القدح المعلى في الروح العالية التي ادى بها لاعبو المريخ جميع المباريات التي خاضها الفريق مؤخراً.

محسن سيد: عنكبة سيعود للتدريبات اليوم

قال الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ إن الأحمر قدم أفضل ما لديه وكسب مباراته الأخيرة أمام هلال الفاشر بأقل مجهود ودون أن يخسر الأحمر مجهودات أي لاعب بعامل الإصابة، وأضاف: الجهاز الفني استفاد من هذه المباراة في تجهيز بعض العناصر وتأكدنا تماماً من أن جميع القائمة التي يدفع بها الجهاز الفني في كامل جاهزيتها لمقابلة الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الأحمر، وسنتعامل باحترام وتركيز مع الأمل لأننا نعلم جيداً أننا نلعب في مواجهة منافس قوي لا يستهان به، وبالتالي ما لم يكن المريخ في أفضل حالاته سيجد صعوبة بالغة في تحقيق الفوز على الفهود.

وأكد محسن أن مستوى الأمل تطور كثيراً ويمكن أن يصبح الفريق قوة ضاربة بعد عودة المدرب الكبير ماو الذي يستطيع أن يضيف الكثير للأمل، مشدداً على أهمية ان يخوض المريخ مباراتيه في عطبرة وهو في أفضل حالاته وفي كامل جاهزيته، حتى يجتاز هذه التحديات الصعبة، ويقدم الأفضل ويعود من عطبرة بالعلامة الكاملة من النقاط، واكد محسن أن مهاجم الفريق محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة تجاوز الإصابة تماماً، وسيشارك في تدريب اليوم بصورة طبيعية، ورحب محسن بعودة بكري المدينة للمشاركة مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، مشيراً إلى أن بكري لاعب مميز وصاحب قدرات نوعية ويحتاج الفريق لمجهوداته بشدة، متمنياً أن يعود بكري من القاهرة معافى حتى يستفيد المريخ من خدماته في هذه المرحلة المهمة التي يحتاجها فيها الأحمر لوقفة الجميع حتى يحافظ على لقبه كبطل سابق للدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بساطة
احمد محمد عمر
عشان كدي ذهبت للملعب

* مباريات المريخ دائماً أحرص على مشاهدتها في الملعب وبالعدم واحد من أبنائي ليحكي لي المحصول والحاصل وذلك لعدة أسباب منها وصايا للحبيبين شاخور والقبطان عليهما رحمة الله وهي متعة المباراة عندما يمتلئ الملعب عن آخره والفُرجة بدفع تذكرة الدخول، ثانياً عدم الاعتماد على قناة النيلين لأنها غير منتظمة البث وعدة مرات متقطعة رغم أن المعلقين على درجة عالية مما جميعه خاصة الصوت.

* السبت ومع المشجع المريخي ماهل ذهبت للفُرجة على مدرسة الفن والهندسة مدرسة التخصص في الأداء والمايسترو برهان تية والمدرس المساعد محسن ابن العمدة سيد والعمدة، هذه ليست من عندياتي، فهي من أقوال المشير مريخ الحبيب محمد علي أبو راس عليه رحمة الله وذلك عندما مدحت له محسن سيد وقلت له إنه بجانب التدريب إداري ناجح ويفهم في كل شئ.

* فقال لي الحبيب أبوراس عليه رحمة الله كيف لا يكون ذلك كذلك وهو ابن عمدة.

* استمتعنا بأداء نجوم المريخ وهو هم يبارون هلال الفاشر الذي أخذ منهم نقطتين دون وجه حق في ملعب النقعة بفعل فاعل هو حكم المباراة، بداية من حامي الحُمى أسد العرين الذي يهابه المهاجمون ليبرو وحارس مرمى ورميات متقنة وشوتات بالمقاس وتفاهم مع مدافعيه ويوم جزاك أيها القائد ضفر ما يجي، فدائية وإخلاص وانقضاض وروح قتالية افتقدناها مع جنود مانديلا.

* الذي فاوض الخرطوم في لاعبه صلاح نمر يستحق التكريم والذي سجله للمريخ دبل يا عين إنه صلاح ونمر، الود ابراهومة على طريقة ملك التغطية التقر وكاوندا وعبد السلام وحمزة الطيب، والود خميس قاقارين جديد خليفة لجعفر حسن التوم ونوح وشايقي والقوز.

* حدث ولا حرج عن ابراهيم جعفر، وعي وحرفنة وقوة بل رمانة ميزان خط الوسط أما عمر بخيت فهو المثل الدهن في العتاقي، اوكراه كلامه تاني ولمان جاب الثاني قلنا توسطنا دورتنا الثانية والانتصارات وصلت ثمانية على غرار علقة الهلال الثمانية المتتالية.

* العجب الصغير ليته مع القوة مع السرعة، ركز ولو فعل ذلك لوصل لكلتشي، كما الخريف هذه الأيام ماشاء الله نجوم المريخ والخانة أكثر من بديل والمقولة المريخ بمن حضر.

علاء وبكري

* لم أكتب مقالاً الا وختمته بطلب للإدارة والعفو عن هداف البلاد بكري ولاعب الوسط الفذ علاء الدين يوسف والحمد لله أفرج عنهما وأضيف لهما حل مشكلة الهداف تراوري وسالمون.

* رغم الإفراج والعودة الذي هو في صالح المريخ لكن تبقى الأعباء التي ستكون على الجهاز الفني لو أن كل هذا الحشد من النجوم سليم فماذا هو فاعل في اختيار التشكيلة، الله وحده أسأله لكما التوفيق يا برهان ومحسن.

* وبالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
وفرة بدائل وحماس شبابي طاغي

* عقب حصيلة ثمانية من ثمانية التي حققها المريخ خلال الدور الثاني على التوالي منذ إنطلاقته يحتاج الأحمر خلال الفترة القادمة للتعامل مع المرحلة المقبلة بمفاهيم خاصة جداً تعتمد على ركائز إحترافية تبنى على المفهوم النفسي كأساس أول.

*  تحقيق الفوز خلال ثماني مباريات متتالية منها (ثلاث) مباريات ولائية حصيلة تعتبر مثالية جداً في ظل التوليفة الاضطرارية التي بدأ بها الجهاز الفني الدور الثاني من المسابقة بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات الافريقية والإدارية والحردانات.

*  والفضل في تلك الجزئية يعود في المقام الأول لتوفيق الله عز وجل ثم مجهودات لجنة التسيير السابقة بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي التي تحمّلت سياط النقد وسيل التقريع إبان فترة التسجيلات التكميلية. 

*  ولكن للامانة فهي تستحق كل الثناء والتقدير لأنها منحت الأحمر بدائلا شكّلت العمود الفقري للفريق خلال المرحلة التي يمكنني تسميتها بالإنتقالية عقب الخروج الافريقي وحالة الفوضى الفنية التي أعقبت الخروج المذكور.

*  لأول مرة خلال المواسم الأخيرة يستفيد المريخ من نجوم تسجيلاته مباشرة عقب التعاقد ولا يحتاج لنظرية الإعارات ومنح الفرصة بالقطّارة لإثبات جدارتهم وأحقيتهم بارتداء شعار المريخ.

 *  مريخ اليوم وفرة في البدائل ومخزون شبابي وحماس طاغي وغزارة تهديفية وعزف سيمفونية تهديفية بلغة سودانية غانية. 

*  غاب ضفر ونمر في لقاء النيل شندي فعوضاهما كل من اليافع وليد بدر الدين وعطرون وخرجا بنقاط المباراة الثلاث.

*  أوقف بكري وزاغ تراوري فكان كل من رمضان عجب واوكرا وعنكبه على الموعد وقدموا عصارة جهدهم بعد أن باتوا يشكلون ارهاب ثلاثي لأي خط دفاعي.

*  غاب كوفي فعوضه مصعب عمر وغاب مصعب عن مركز الظهير الأيسر فكان بخيت خميس حاضراً أما في الجهة اليمني من الوسط المتقدم فأبدع اوكرا أيما ابداع في ظل إصابة راجي عبد العاطي.

*  أما في مركزي المحور فلزم جابسون سلمون منزله بنيجيريا وامتنع عن القدوم والمشاركة قبل أن يعاود الاسبوع الماضي إضافة لغياب علاء الدين يوسف الموقوف حتى نهاية الموسم افريقيا بعد رفع عقوبته الإدارية من قبل المجلس فكان المبدع ونجم الوسط الأول (ابراهيم جعفر) حاضراً بفكر كروي عالي ودهاء فني نموذجي للخانة المذكورة.

*   إضافة للثنائي عمر بخيت ومحمد الرشيد اللذان يتناوبان في المشاركة بجوار ابراهيم جعفر الذي أنسانا هروب شيبوب ومغادرة أيمن سعيد.

*  في الطرف الأيمن يكفينا ارتياحاً أن المتنافسين على الظهور كأساسيين يعتبران من لاعبي المراحل السنية ابراهومة ومازن شمس الفلاح لأن عنفوان الشباب والسعي لإثبات الذات يعتبر واحد من أهم أسباب النجاح والتفوق الفني.

*  حتى حراسة المرمى باتت تشهد تنافساً محتدماً بين المخضرم المعز محجوب والأوغندي جمال سالم وجل ذلك محمدة فنية لسبب بسيط هو أن كل هذه الظواهر ووفرة البدائل والإنتصارات المتتالية تحققت في ظل غياب بكري وتراوري وعلاء الدين وعلي جعفر وأمير كمال وجابسون سالمون وراجي عبد العاطي.

*  والسباعي المذكور كان بمثابة العمود الفقري للفرقة الحمراء سواء على الصعيد المحلي أو الأفريقي.

*  لذلك المرحلة المقبلة لا تحتاج إلى النظر للأسماء بأي شكل من الأشكال بل الإعتماد على اللاعب الذي يمنحك المجهود المقترن بالرغبة في تحقيق الإنتصار وعدم التعامل مع أية مباراة بإنهزامية وضعف.

*  التعامل خلال الفترة القادمة يحتاج للبناء على التوليفة الحالية وليس إعادة عناصرها على دكة البدلاء لأنها قدمت عطاءً مقدراً وتحمّلت مسؤولية عظمى خلال ثماني مباريات متتالية.

*  المريخ الآن مواجه بمباراتين مهمتين ستحددان بشكل كبير مدى قدرته على مواصلة التنافس عندما يحل ضيفاً على الأمل عطبرة والأهلي عطبرة على التوالي واللتان تعتبران بمثابة الإختبار السيكولوجي والفني الحقيقي لشباب المريخ الحاليين.

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: بداية االإختبارات الحقيقية من عطبرة

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا المجتهد كسلاااااااااااااوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
سر التميز

* المستوى الفني المتطور لفرقة المريخ من مباراة لأخرى نعتقد أنه يعود في المقام الأول لجودة العناصر الى ظلت تشارك مؤخراً مثل صلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد في الوسط بجانب تميز رمضان عجب في المقدمة الهجومية بجانب إستعادة ضفر لمستواه بنسبة كبيرة

* خط دفاع المريخ إفتقد أمير كمال والوسط المريخ إفتقد علاء الدين يوسف وسالمون جابسون وراجي عبد العاطي وأيمن سعيد والمقدمة الهجومية إفتقدت المهاجم الاساسي بكري المدينة فكان تراجع مستوى المريخ كثيراً في الدورة الأولى

* ومما تقدم تتضح الصورة أن أي فريف يفتقد عناصر أساسية بهذا العدد سيتراجع مستواه كثيراً وربما تاثر وتأخر في الترتيب لأي بطولة

* إلا أن المريخ لم يفتقد توازنه كثيراً وإستعاده بسرعة من خلال دخول عناصر جديدة تشارك لأول مرة فالدفاع شهد مشاركة منتظمة لضفر ونمر والوسط شهد مشاركة مستمرة لإبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد وشهدت المقدمة الهجومية مشاركة مستمرة لرمضان عجب

* تميز العناصر البديلة أو الجديدة أسهمت بدرجة كبيرة في إستعادة الفريق لتوازنه الفني وبسرعة واضحة ونعتقد أن تميز ضفر ونمر وإبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب شكل نقطة التحول في شكل المريخ

* ونعتقد أن بعض العناصر الجديدة تمتلك قدرات فنية أكبر من تلك التى تمتلكها العناصر الغائبة سواء بالإصابة أو الإيقاف أو المغادرة

* خط دفاع المريخ تحديداً وخاصة منطقة العمق تطورت كثيراً من حيث الأداء الجيد لضفر ونمر واصبح الثنائي في قمة التفاهم والإنسجام بسبب مشاركتهما المستمرة مع بعضهما البعض

* اللاعب صلاح نمر أضاف لخط دفاع المريخ خاصية ممتازة كانت غائبة وهي خاصية التعامل الممتاز مع الكرات العالية بالرأس وفي السابق وقبل حضور نمر كانت العكسيات تشكل خطراً داهماً على مرمى المريخ

* الآن غابت خطورة العكسيات ولم تعد تشكل خطراً على مرمى المريخ كما كان في السابق زائداً أن ضفر وصلاح نمر يمتلكان الهيبة والتى تهرب المهاجمين فكلاهما يمتاز بالقوة والشراسة في الإنقضاض على الخصوم كما يمتاز الثنائي بالجدية والصرامة ولا يميلان إلى الإستعراض أو الإستهتار ولا اللعب بثقة زائدة

* إبراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد شكلا إضافة نوعية لخط الوسط فالثنائي صغير في السن ويمتلك طاقة الحركة الكبيرة طيلة التسعين دقيقة زائدأ المهارة العالية التى يتميزان بها في الإستلام والتمرير والتخلص من الخصم زائداً إمتلاك الجرأة في التهديف

* وهذا الثنائي نعتقد أنه يتفوق على بعض الغائبين والمغادرين بالموهبة والمهارة العالية والجدية والروح الكبيرة في العطاء ولذلك شكلا نقلة نوعية في الشكل الام للمريخ

* في السابق نجد بعض من يشاركون في الوسط لا يمتازون بالمهارة وقد يمتلكون القدرة على تنفيذ الأدوار التكتيكية بصورة كبيرة ولكن تنقصهم المهارة العالية التى تتوافر لدي جعفر والشريد إضافة إلى الفارق الكبير في عامل السن

* المقدمة الهجومية كانت تعتبر الحلقة الأضعف في خطوط المريخ فغياب بكري المدينة شكل فراغاً كبيراً لأن المريخ في الأساس لا يوجد في كشفه مهاجم صريح صاحب مشاركات مستمرة بخلاف بكري ولكن المستوى العالي الذي ظل يقدمه رمضان عجب أحدث نقلة كبيرة في المقدمة الهجومية

* ظل رمضان يلعب دوراً مزدوجاً في المقدمة الهجومية وهو دور (التسجيل والصناعة) للأهداف فاللاعب أصبح صديقاً دائماً لشباك الخصوم ولا تمر مباراة دون أ، يبصم على شباك الخصم ولم يكتفي بهذا الدور فقط بل زاد عليه بالممشاركة المستمرة في صناعة الأهداف ويعتبر شريكاً اساسياً لاكثر اللاعبين صناعة للأهداف وهو الغاني كوفي

* رمضان أضفى جمالاً وبهاء وهيبة على المقدمة الهجومية للمريخ وكأنما اللاعب أعاد صناعة موهبته من جديد وبطريقة أجمل وأفضل ,اكثر فائدة 

 توقيعات متفرقة ..

* بالأمس ذكرنا أن لاعبي المريخ يتقدمون في المستوى الفني من مباراة لأخرى مما يؤكد أن الطبخة (لفريق بكرة) تتم على نار هادئة وهذا هو المطلوب

* وتحدثنا عن أن اللعب بهدوء بعيداً عن الضغوط الإعلامية والجماهيرية بضرورة إحراز كأس الدوري الممتاز نعتقد أنها شكلت جانباً مهماً في هدوء اللاعبين وإنصرافهم الكامل للعب والظهور بشكل جميل وطالبنا اللاعبين بعدم الإنزعاج بملاحقة المدعوم حتى لا يشتتوا جهودهم وتركيزهم الذي يمتعنا ويتحفنا 

* واليوم نوجه حديثنا للجمهور بضرورة مساعدة اللاعبين بعدم الضغط عليهم بإحراز بطولة الدوري ونقول أن إتجاه من هذا القبيل من شأنه أن يعيدنا لمربع التوتر والإنزعاج

* وحتى اللاعبين أنفسهم نطالبهم بالتركيز على كسب مبارياتهم فقط وتقديم أنفسهم بصورة جميلة دون التعامل مع المباريات بطريقة مطاردة المدعوم وملاحقته والفوز بالدوري

* الفوز في كل المباريات من شأنه أن يرفع من معنويات اللاعبين كثيراً وبالتالي يساعد هذا الجانب في تقديم اللاعبين لأنفسهم بطريقة ممتازة

* لنترك المدعوم ولا نشغل بالنا بملاحقته فالهدف الاساسي لدينا هو ظهور (عضم تيم) قوي قادر على مقارعة خصومه الموسم المقبل زائداً معرفة النواقص التى يحتاجها الفريق فنياً

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ستكون خسارة الهلال لمباراة مريخ كوستي مسأله وقت ليس إلا لنيل بشه  3انذارات في مباراة هلال الابيض واهلي مدني والرابطه كوستي والصورة توضح  ذلك يعني مافي اي طريقة للسمكره









هل تقدم مريخ كوستي بشكوى رسميه ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
سيرة المريخ و ذكاء بلاتشي

*  بدأت الحرب على برهان و محسن على صفحات اعلام الهلال و مرد ذلك لانهم   يعلمون ان المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح و برهان يطمح في تحقيق انجاز كبير

*  سترتفع اصواتهم اكثر خوفا و رعبا من بقاء برهان و محسن و سنستمتع اكثر  بهذه المناحة الجديدة و البكاء و الاستماتة في تبخيس وجود الرجلين بشتى  السبل و محاولة التشكيك فيهما 

*  كل جماهير المريخ تعلم ان  الصحف  الزرقاء التى تتحدث عن برهان لا تريد خيرا بالمريخ لذلك تسعى لخلق فتنه ة  جماهير المريخ واعية تعرف مصلحة الكيان جيداً و تعرف تماما ان المريخ الان  بدأ يستقر و ان برهان ورفيقه محسن يجتهدان و يحققان المطلوب

*  المريخ مستقر حاليا بوجود برهان و محسن و هما قادرين على قيادة المريخ و  هذا ما يسبب الارق للبعض و الذين يعلمون ان برهان صاحب امكانيات كبيرة و  يستطيع ان يحقق نتائج ممتازة

* و تخوف الاعلام الازرق من برهان و محسن معلوم  القصد منه و عليهم بالانتباه لجهازهم الفنى الذي يتعامل بالدموع و العناق

* ليتذكر هؤلاء ان محمد الفاتح حجازي عمل مدربا عاما للهلال ارتدى شعار المريخ في يوم من الايام

*  احدى الاصدارات الزرقاء اشارت الى ان المريخ يرغب في خطف بلاتشي على طريقة  غاريتو و الغريب ان آلة كردنه الاعلامية هي التى لا ترغب في بلاتشي و تريد  ابعاده لدرجة ان تمّ وصفه بالمغفل و انه يعتمد على لاعبين كبار في السن

*  هناك حرب خفيه بين آلة كردنه الاعلامية التي تريد ان تفرض عناصر في  التشكيلة على حسب رؤيتها و بلاتشي الذي يفضل كبار النجوم و بين اولئك الذين  يرغبون في استمرار بلاتشي خوفا من زعزعة الاستقرار

* محاولة اقحام  المريخ من فئة حتى تساعد في بقاءه هي محاولة ذكيه لأن اسم المريخ يبعث  الرعب في القلوب و يجعل الكثيرين يتراجعون عن قراراتهم

* التناحر و  القتال في نادي الفايتمينات هو امر طبيعي في كل يوم يمر عليهم و على البعض  ان يدير معاركه في وضح النهار بدل ان يستخدم المريخ و هو يعلم تماما من  الذي لا يرغب في وجود بلاتشي و ان (كيسو فاضي)

* الخبر الذي تم نشره  ان بلاتشي على رادار المريخ كفيل بأن يُسكت كل الاصوات التى طالبت بإقالة  الروماني و ادخل الخوف في قلوبهم و كفل ايضا للفئة التي تريد استمرار  بلاتشي ان تشاهد الهلع الذي دخل في نفوس المقربين من كردنه

* اعتقد  ان الروماني ذكي لابعد الحدود فاذا كان هو صاحب الاشاعة التي تبنتها فئة  مناوئة لاعلام كردنه فقد حقق ما اراد و يكون قد وضع شروطه التي تحد من  تغوّل الكثيرين على صلاحياته

* الواضح ان بلاتشي يرغب في الاعتماد  على كبار الهلال و هناك من يرى ان هؤلاء انتهت فترة صلاحيتهم و ان الشباب  احق بالمشاركه و يرغب في التدخل في التشكيلة و املاء وجهة نظره

*  بفرية ان المريخ يطلب بلاتشي على طريقة غارزيتو اوصدت الابواب على الذين  يرغبون في ذهاب الروماني و هو انتصار كبير لمن لم يستطع المواجهة و استخدم  المريخ في حرب خفافيش الظلام

* خالد عز الدين لغاية اليوم لم يجرؤ  على الرد على من كتبت له ان يبقى بعيدا عن الهلال و عن الكاردينال و يهتم  بسمسرته و لم يستطع الرد على من قال عنه انه مدعي الحصريات فترك الرد و  اصبح يتأمل في (فانلة) محسن هل فيها خط اسود ام برتقالي

* انتصار  بلاتشي هو انتصار لكبار الهلال و بقاءه يعني ان هلال 2017 لم يحن وقت بناءه  بعد  فالممتاز اهم من بناء فريق مستقبل و على الشباب البحث عن بيئة مناسبه  و صالحة لا وجود فيها للصراعات بين المدربين و الاعلام لا يُستخدم فيها  المريخ كذريعة لبقاء مدرب

* سؤال برئ : كيف اقتنع بلاتشي بالبقاء هل شروطه التى وضعها ام ان هناك من جاب سيرة المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوف سايد
حسن محجوب
النقطة 24

* في قلعة الجمال والابداع واصل المريخ امس الاول عروضه الساحرة وسط اجواء خريفية وامطار الخير والبركة استطاع مريخ السعد ان يجمع في جعبته النقطة 24 حصيلة ثمانية انتصارات متتالية.

* اثبت مريخ السعد بما لايدع مجالا للشك بانه بطل الممتاز الحقيقي بما يقدمه من فن  وعطاء جميل واداء راقي بالامس  فرض المريخ أسلوبه وأداءه الجماعي واللعب الممرحل السريع في رحلة الإبداع والإمتاع.

* رغم ظروف الاصابات والغيابات المريخ دائما بمن حضر لا يتأثر اطلاقا بالظروف التي تفرض نفسها على الجهاز الفني الذي اثبت انه جاهز دائما بالبديل الناجح.

* حركة لاعبي المريخ بالأمس كانت واضحة فشاهدنا تحركاً جيداً لكل اللاعبين بدون كرة من خلال الاستراتيجية التي وضعها برهان، أداء رائع في الشوط الأول وسيطرة كاملة على مجريات الشوط نتجت عنها ثلاثة أهداف جميلة وملعوبة.

* ولاحظنا الحركة الإيجابية من ابراهومة واوكراه وابراهيم جعفر والنعسان   من الناحية اليمنى  وبخيت خميس وعمر بخيت ومصعب ورمضان عجب  من الناحية اليسرى.

*  في الدقيقة 24  كان هدف المريخ الاول الذي تجلت فيه الصناعة واللمسة الاخيرة  من رمضاع عجب لاوكرا الذي كان في أوج مزاجه الكروي فقذفها بطريقة ذكية لم يستطع خلالها حارس هلال الفاشر حيالها عضضاً ولا بضضاً هدفاً أول للمريخ.

* هدف المريخ الأول فتح شهية اللاعبين لمواصلة هجومهم القوي على مرمى هلال الفاشر  واستطاع المتألق صاحب اليسارية القاتلة اوكرا أن يعزز هدف المريخ الأول بهدف ثانٍ في الدقيقة 30 من الكرة التي وصلته من اللاعب النعسان واستطاع التوغل داخل دفاع هلال الفاشر وقدم الكرة امامه بخطوة حتى يستطيع ان يحدد زاوية الهدف وفعلا احرز الهدف الثاني بطريقة ذكية جدا فوق الحارس وفي سقف المرمى.

* وبنفس طريقة هدف اهلي الخرطوم استطاع اوكرا ان يرسل الكرة مقشرة لرمضان عجب الذي قابلها بالرأس هدفا جميلا في مقص المرمى كهدف ثالث كان بمثابة رصاصة الرحمة لهلال الفاشر الذي استسلم تماما لقوة شخصية المنافس انتهى عليه الشوط الاول.

* استطاع مريخ السعد وفخر البلد أن يروض  الخيالة في قلعة الجمال من خلال فتح المساحات الكبيرة بواسطة أطرافه المنتشرة على طول وعرض الملعب مماجعل جماهيره في المدرجات تنتشي بالعرض رغم هطول الامطار.

*  وبدأ شوط المباراة الثاني وبمثل ما أحسن المريخ التعامل مع مباريات الثمانية التي خاضها في الدورة الاولى  بالجدية والإصرار والعزيمة نجح بالأمس في فرض أسلوبه وتقديم السهل الممتنع.  

* تمكن المريخ من احراز الهدف الرابع بواسطة رمضان عجب الذي رفع حصيلة اهدافه الى 11 هدفا من كرة ارتدت من حائط الصد وقابلها رمضان عجب بقذيفة قوية في سقف المرمى في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط الثاني.

* سعدت جدا بتصريحات برهان تيه والتي قال فيها بانه لا يفكر في العلامة الكاملة بقدر ما يفكر في المباراة التي تعقبها وانه لا يفكر في مباراة الاكسبريس الا بعد اجتياز الفهود.

* سياسة برهان في احراز الاهداف المبكرة هو سر انتصارات المريخ فقد اكد برهان بالبرهان ان الاهداف المبكرة تساعد اللاعبين على التحرر من الضغط وتساعد على تقديم العروض المتميزة والتي اصبحت ديدن لاعبي المريخ في الاسابيع الماضية.

*  برهان دفع بالعجب ليضفي على المباراة الرونق والإبداع ونكهة الفن… الأبنوسي والذي من أول كرة يستلمها من بخيت خميس  أرسل قذيفة صاروخية نحو شباك هلال الفاشر الا انها ضلت طريقها نحو الشباك، بالامس اثبت رمضان انه هداف الممتاز القادم بقوة.

* مريخ برهان لا يحتاج لرهان.

* رغم الامطار مريخنا مولع نار. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 ◄> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* برشلونة يضرب إشبيلية بثنائية في ذهاب السوبر
* بايرن ميونيخ يكسر عقدة السوبر ويقهر بوروسيا دورتموند بثنائية
* ليفربول يصعق أرسنال في مباراة مثيرة
* مانشستر يونايتد يضرب بورنموث بثلاثية في أولى مواجهاته بالبريميرليج
* ليون يسحق نانسي.. وأولمبيك مارسيليا يبدأ نزيف النقاط في الدوري الفرنسي
* بيتر تشيك حارس أرسنال حطم سيارته أثناء مغادرته الاستاد بعد الخسارة أمام ليفربول
* إنييستا يتخطى رقم بويول في عدد المشاركات مع برشلونة
* فياريال الإسباني يؤكد غياب المكسيكي دوس سانتوس لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع بسبب الإصابة 
* مورينيو يشيد بأداء روني في مركزه الجديد
* مورينيو: إبراهيموفيتش سيصبح ظاهرة.. وبوجبا لاعب استثنائي
* ماتا يسجل للمرة الأولى تحت قيادة مورينيو
* كونتي يعترف: تدريب تشيلسي أصابني بالأرق
* كوتينيو: الفوز على أرسنال يمنحنا ثقة كبيرة
* سواريز يكسر عقدة السوبر مع برشلونة
* إنتر ميلان يجدد اهتمامه بدالي بليند مدافع مانشستر يونايتد
* الوداد يتأهل لنصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا بهدف قاتل أمام أسيك
* الأهلي يسحق الاتفاق في مستهل مشواره بالدوري السعودي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :


◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

* الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

..................................................  ..

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الاسبوع 1 :

* تشيلسي (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD


===
✔ ◄ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

◄ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 24 :

* الهلال (6 : 0) مريخ كوستي
* هلال كادوقلي (3 : 1) النيل شندي
* اهلي شندي (3 : 0) الرابطة كوستي

..................................................  ..

◄ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 1 :

* الإتفاق (1 : 4) الأهلي

..................................................  ..

◄ كأس السوبر الأسباني 2016 :

* إشبيلية (0 : 2) برشلونة

..................................................  ..

◄ كأس السوبر الألماني 2016 :

* بوروسيا دورتموند (0 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ

..................................................  ..

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

* الوداد - المغرب (2 : 1) أسيك - ساحل العاج

..................................................  ..

◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعات :

* ميدياما - غانا (3 : 2) مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو

..................................................  ..

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الاسبوع 1 :

* بورنموث (1 : 3) مانشستر يونايتد
* آرسنال (3 : 4) ليفربول

====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﺯﻣﻨﻲ ﻭﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﻡ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ........
ﺗﺒﻘﺖ ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻗﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .....
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ....
/1 ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/8 18/ ﻡ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺿﺪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﺄﺗﻲ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﺴﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﻔﻴﺰ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﻥ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﻨﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﺼﻨﻊ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺗﺸﺠﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﺍ ..
/2 ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/8 22/ ﻡ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ...
/3 ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/9 25/ ﻡ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﺛﻘﻴﻼ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ( ﺍﻟﺒﺤﻴﺮ ) ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺤﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ......
/4 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/9/30 ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺜﺄﺭ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩﻩ .....
/1 ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/8 27/ ﻡ
ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻋﻮﺩﻭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻬﻬﻤﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ...
/2 ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/9 7/ ﻡ . ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻗﻮﻱ ﻟﻠﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﻭﻝ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻄﻞ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ... ﻭﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ...
/3 ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/9 15/ ﻡ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﺘﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻮ ﻛﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﻣﺘﺰﺍﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻗﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻣﻤﺜﻼ ﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ...
/4 ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/10 3/ ﻡ
ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺘﻪ ﻭﻭﺳﻂ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺰﺍﻝ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻳﺠﻤﻌﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻗﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻏﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻭﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﻋﻠﻮ ﻛﻌﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .....
/5 ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 2016/10 10/ ﻡ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﻭﺣﺼﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺧﺘﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺎﻛﻤﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻟﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻧﺬﺍﻙ ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد 
الحرب على الزعيم..!

*انتزع المريخ خلال المباريات السابقة الإشادة من كل انصاره، وعمت حالة من الرضا والقبول على ما يقدمه الفريق من مستويات مصحوبة بنتائج إيجابية واهدافه مرضية.
*وهذا بالتاكيد إنجاز يحسب لثنائي برهان ومحسن سيد، لان شكل واداء الفريق تغير كثيرا بعد توليهما مهمة الأشراف على تدريب الفريق ووضح أن هنالك جهد كبير تم بذله، مع اشادة ايضا بمدرب اللياقة الأخ عبد العظيم من الزملاء وإداريي النادي.
*لكن تميز المريخ يجب أن يكون دافعا لحصد المزيد من النقاط في الجولات المقبلة عبر مضاعفة الجهد والتحلي بروح الاصرار والعزيمة، حتي يتواصل المستوى للأفضل وتكون النتائج على قدر الطموحات.
*مع الوضع في الأعتبار أن القادم أصعب بالتاكيد لقوة المباريات المتبقية ولان الجولات الأخيرة من المنافسة يكون التنافس فيها اكثر شراسة على النقاط بدوافع مختلفة.
*فبدلا من النوم على عسل الانتصارات، يجب ان تكون هنالك صحوة لتتواصل الأيام الجميلة في كوكب المريخ ويسعد شعبه الرائع بالمزيد من الانتصارات الداوية..تبلدية وخماسية..وأن شئتم سداسية لان الزعيم قادر بأذن الله على ذلك.
*ويجب الوضع في الأعتبار أن هنالك من سيجتهد لعرقلة الزعيم بشتى السبل لان ما يقدمه حاليا من ابداع، له اعداء..ومصلحة خصوم المريخ في ايقاف قطار انتصاراته وهم يعرفون جيدا استخدام الأسلحة القذرة ضده.
*ولن نقول أن من ضمن هذه الأسلحة اختراق التيم، كما فعلوا سابقا، لاننا نثق في نجوم الزعيم الذين لعبوا في يوم من ايام هذا الموسم وهم في قمة المعاناة المالية، ولم يتوانوا في تحقيق الانتصارات.
*والشاهد أن المريخ عندما كان يعاني من شح المال ايام لجنة ونسي، فانه ايضا كان يحقق الانتصارات، ولم يخسر الكثير من النقاط قياسا بالظروف التي عاشها لان أبطال الزعيم كانوا على قدر التحدي ولعبوا بروح الشعار ودافعوا عنه بكل قوة لاجل الجمهور الذي كان يقف خلفهم ويساندهم في المباريات.
*لكن الخوف من استخدام التحكيم لضرب الزعيم تحقيقا لمصالح الناد اياه الذي لايعجبه ابدا تقدم الفرقة الحمراء التي اقتربت من فرض سيطرتها الكاملة على لقب الدوري، والمؤكد أن الطريق الذي يمضي عليه الزعيم حاليا، إن لم يخرج منه فانه سيحسم لقب البطولة مبكرا ليترك الحنظل والعلقم للحاقدين عليه.
*ونحن نثق في نجوم المريخ، لكننا لانستطيع أن نثق في اعداء الزعيم خاصة أن الحرب عليه بواسطة الحكام ليست جديدة، وقد ادت نتائجها في العديد من المواسم السابقة.
*ومن يعتقد أن تألق المريخ، وتواضع الوصيف، يمكن أن يمر دون حرب على الزعيم فهو واهم، لان بعض من يحقدون على بطل الكأسات المحمولة جوا، هدفهم الأول دائما تحطيم الزعيم قدر الامكان.
*فما بالكم اذا كان تطور الوصيف يتم خصما على الوصيف ويجعله مسخرة وسط انصاره..؟!
*أن الحرب على المريخ لن تتأخر كثيرا، بعد أن بدأ الوصيفاب يشعرون بخطورة الموقف، وأن بطولة الدوري الممتاز ستذهب لسيد البلد الحقيقي، لذلك يجب الحذر!
*والشي الذي يضاعف الحذر أن الجولات المقبلة صعبة وبها مواجهات مع اصدقاء الوصيفاب وبالتالي سيعملون على عرقلته ووضع المطبات في طريقه عن طريق أصحاب القمصان السوداء خاصة عندما يذهب بعيدا عن القلعة الحمراء.
*وهذا يجعلنا ندق ناقوس الخطر ونحذر ثم نحذر من الحرب المتوقعة على المريخ، من أجل الاستعداد لها قبل وقوع الكارثة.
*ولتكن انتصارات المريخ السابقة وعروضه القوية، دافعا للمزيد من التجويد والاهتمام بدلا من التقصير والأهمال..!
*فالحرب ستبدأ قريبا على الزعيم كما كانت في السابق..! 
بقايا مداد
*ما حدث في مباريات الزعيم السابقة ابلغ دليل على أن لجنة التحكيم كانت تستهدفه بشدة وانها تعمل لاجل مصلحة الهلال.
*فمنذ حادثة استاد مدني التي كان بطلها الحكم السمؤال، ظل مستوى التحكيم جيدا الى حد بعيد، باستثناء لقاء الوصيف امس امام المريخ كوستي الذي تحوم حوله الشكوك. 
*والعدالة التي توفرت للمريخ بعد فضيحة مدني كانت بسبب الثورة على لجنة صلاح والنجومي.
*اما قبلها فان المريخ كان يعاني مع اخطاء الحكام، لدرجة أنه كان يسخر بسببها في الوقت الذي كان ينعم فيه الوصيف بالعطايا والقرارات الظالمة للخصوم مثل الذي حدث للاهلى مدني على ملعبه ووسط جمهوره.
*صحيح أن المباريات السابقة شهدت بعض اخطاء الحكام، مثل عدم احتساب هدف اوكرا الصحيح ونقضه بحجة التسلل، لكنها اخطاء طبيعية تحدث عادة في المباريات.
*واذا تمت مقارنة الأخطاء في المباريات التي تلت (فضيحة) مباراة سيد الاتيام والوصيف، مع الأخطاء التي كانت تحدث قبلها، سنتبين أن التحكيم أصبح جيدا.
*فهل تطور مستوى الحكام في هذه الفترة القصيرة أم ان فضيحة استاد مدني التي هزت لجنة التحكيم، كان لها تاثيرها على صلاح ومن معه خاصة أنهم تعرضوا لهجوم عنيف..؟!
*نترك لكم الأجابة على هذا السؤال بالعقل والمنطق، ومن يجاوب بصدق سيدرك الكيفية التي ظل يحققها بها الهلال الانتصارات.
*وبالتحديد في هذا الموسم وجد الوصيف دعما كبيرا، لان الاتفاق كان قائما منذ نهاية الموسم الماضي على أن ينال الوصيف لقب الدوري ارضاء لكردنة بعد ثورته ضد إتحاد الكرة.
*والخطط كان يمضي كما هو مرسوم له، وكما يحدث في كل عام، لكن الحكم السمؤال محمد الفاتح (مشكورا)، فضح المخطط بانحياز سافر رفضه حتي الوصيفاب.
*لذلك قلنا حينها أن هذا الحكم يستحق الشكر والتقدير على ما فعله، لانه كشف الكثير من الجرائم التي ترتكب في حق أندية الدوري لمصلحة الوصيف.
*لكن من الطبيعي أن تعود الاوضاع الى طبيعتها بتقديم الدعم للحكام من جديد، مع الضغط على المريخ خاصة ان مستوى الوصيف مخيف، ومستوى الزعيم في تطور.
*وحتي تحدث الموازنة، فان كفة التحكيم، حسب ما حدث في لقاء الأمس امام المريخ كوستي ستميل للوصيف في الفترة المقبلة مع  ظلم الزعيم لايقاف انتصاراته.
*لان الوضع المخجل حاليا للوصيف لن يرضي بعض مشجعيه في إتحاد الكرة ولجنة التحكيم!
*والفوز الكبير على مريخ كوستي بداية لرفع الروح المعنوية التي دمرتها الهزائم والفضائح في الفترة السابقة.
*وصراحة لم نشاهد مباراة الوصيف امس امام المريخ كوستي لكن ما حدث بخصوص التلفزة يثير الشكوك..!
*لان التلفزة بدأت من الشوط الثاني بعد أن فضلت قناة النيلين نقل مباراة الأهلى شندي والرابطة كوستي، وهذا لايحدث ابدا مع مباراة طرفها أحد فريقي القمة الا اذا كان هنالك اثم لايود القائمين على الأمر أن يطلع عليه الناس..!
*خاصة أن التلفزة بدأت بعد تقدم الوصيف بثلاثة أهداف، اي بعد أنتهاء المهمة بنجاح في اغتيال مريخ كوستي ، ربما بالاهداف وربما بالتحكيم.
*ونحن نقول ربما، ولا نؤكد، لكن برضو صاحب العقل يميز...وصاحب العقل لايحتاج ليشاهد حتي يحكم..!
*ومن الواضح أن التحكيم بدأ في العودة لممارسة عادته المفضلة مستغلا هدوء الاوضاع ونسيان الجماهير لفضيحة مدني.
*التحكيم بدأ يشوف يشغله..والله يستر على المريخ..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
بدرالدين الفاتح
أزمات الامل ومباريات المريخ!!!

*حدث ثابت  وأزمة متكرره تتناسل من رحم واحد بسيناريو مكررمحفوظ وبتفاصيل متشابهه (أزمة مالية تواجه الامل قبل مباراة المريخ ).
*لماذا تظهر ازمات الامل المالية قبل مباريات المريخ فقط ؟
*ولماذا لايشكو لاعبى الامل من الفاقه الا عند مواجهة الاحمر الوهاج ؟.
*الاجابة لاتحتاج الى ذكاء ؟والحل ايضا لايحتاج الى ذكاء ..لكن من يسأل عن الحل .؟
*ولماذا تعرض صحف الهلال المشكلة ولاتتكرم بتوضيح الطريقة التى تم بها الحل والشخص  الشهم الذى تكرم به .؟
*اسئلة ليست للاجابة .؟او بالاصح لاتوجد لها اجابة واضحه يمكن سردها بشكل مباشر ؟ رغم قناعتى وقناعة الجميع ان الاجابة معروفة وواضحه لاتحتاج الى سرد .
*كردنة الذى بذل مليارات الجنيهات للمستشفيات  واتحادات الاندية التى تواجه الهلال يمكن يحدثكم عن عبقرية التصرف وكيفية الحل؟.
*وكردنة صاحب المبادرات الراتبة التى تسبق مباريات فريقه يملك اجابة حاسمه لكل الاستفهامات .
*وكردنة صاحب المبادرات المتنوعة مع الاندية التى تواجه المريخ يملك الرد الشافى على جميع الاستفسارات فهو بروف فى كيفية وضع الحلول وكسب الصداقات مع الاندية التى تواجه الهلال والمريخ .
*كردنة اول رئيس يطبق مبدأ المباشرة فى تاريخ الهلال ..واول رئيس ازرق يربط نتائج فريقه بالانشطة الاجتماعية واعمال الخير .
*صحف الهلال التى اجتهدت فى عرض قضية لاعبى الامل والجهاز الفنى لم تتكرم  فى ابراز الحل والكيفية التى تم بها ..( لكن ليس كل مايقال ينشر ).
*صحف الهلال اهتمت بالروح المعنوية العالية للاعبى الامل التى ظهرت فجأة والاصرار الذى بدأ على وجوههم   واستعدادهم   المثالى لمباراة المريخ .
*بكل جرأة انتقلوا من الازمة المالية لاستعدادات الامل للمريخ .
*وللمريخ  تجارب مريرة  مع الامل تحدثت عنها الدماء التى سالت من لاعبى المريخ ومدربهم الالمانى كروجر ..وتحدثت عنها الاعتداءات الوحشية على الراتبه على بعثات المريخ .
*علاقة الامل بالمريخ ليست على مايرام ولن تكون كذلك لان الفهود وضعت نفسها تحت عباءة الهلال .
*المباراة عادية لكن اعلام الهلال ورئيسه حولوها الى معركة حربية دقوا لها والطبول حرقوا البخور .
*شحن جماهير الامل وتعبئتها ضد المريخ افرز ممارسات شائهه وغريبة على ملاعبنا الرياضية تسببت فى انفلات امنى كبير .
*جماهير الامل نقطة سوداء فى الممتاز وستكون كذلك طالما انها تنشغل عن  من مهمتها الاساسية (التشجيع ) وتركن للشغب والاعتداء على الاندية التى تزور عطبرة .
*المريخ لن يخسر المباراة وسيقدم كل ماعنده من اجل العودة بالنقاط .
*الخاسر الاكبر فى مبارايات الامل والمريخ جمهور عطبرة الذى وصم بالانفلات والشغب وعدم احترام الضيوف .
*نناشد جماهير الامل وندعوها للخروج من لعبة الهلال السيئة ..والعودة الى جادة الصواب .
*الهلال يبحث عن الالقاب وفى سبيل ذلك لايتردد بالتضحية بالاخلاق والقيم وشرف المنافسه ودونكم ماحدث فى مباراة الاهلى وغالبية مباريات الهلال .
متفرقات 
*نجح مجلس المريخ فى محاصرة الازمات الفنية وتفتيتها باستدعاء تراورى وجابسون ورفع العقوبة عن بكرى المدينه .
*وسينجح اكثر فى رفع الايقاف عن امير كمال لو ارسل مندوبا للكاف لمراجعة الاسترحام الذى تقدم به .
*مضت نصف عقوبة امير ولن بتردد الكاف فى قبول الاسترحام لو لمس جدية من ادارة المريخ .
*اوكرا وعجب ميزان الذهب ..يرجحان كفة المريخ فى اية مباراة .
*مكسيم يسعى للدقيقة (450)فى نظافة الشباك .
*النظافه لها اصول ومبادئ .. اولها الابتعاد عن التبلدى ..وثانيها ماتقرب من النيل ..وثالثها ما تلاقى الزعيم ..ولاتقف فى وجه النمور والخرطوم .
*مواجهة مكسيم لهذه الفرق تعنى (النظافة راحت فى حق الله )..والعداد يرجع للصفر من تانى .
*تصفير العداد يكون عادة بعد رقم صحيح ..والرقم الصحيح مرحلة بعيدة عن الهلال سعى لها وفشل  .
*مائة عام يبحث عن وسيلة لتحويل صفره الى رقم صحيح .
*عداده مصفر خلقه .
*من زمن سوق القش ودار الرياضه  لى عصر الساسا وشيبولا .
*بلاتشى وعد بتحقيق بطولة قارية ...(الزول ده قرأ تاريخ الهلال ولا بلطخ من راسه .
*مائة عام من العزلة الدوليه والاقليميه والقارية ..وموعدين بمثلها .
*طااااااخ بلاتشى مافاهم شئ .
*الصفر جزء من تاريخ الهلال لو اتحول يعنى القيامة قامت . 
* حكاية الهلال مع الصفر غريبة محل مايقبل يلقاهو فى وشه .
*

----------

